# Two sweater KAL's starting after Christmas!!



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be teaching a repeat of the KAL we did in the fall. The girls wanted another one and some will finish up the sweater they started And others will be starting a new 'Coat of Many colors"My avatar (?) picture shows one and I will post another here.

If you are interested go to :
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

to see the requirements and then go to page 4 for the start of the instructions. We will not be following a pattern. If you are interested in doing this sweater I promise it is worthwhile. I would recommend that you read the whole thread even though there are over 30 pages - you can skim some of them but there is lots of information there. I am starting a new thread as the other one has a lot of discussion which has nothing to do with the Class so I thought it would be easier. We can keep the first
thread open for general discussion -- The girls who finished theirs posted their sweaters so check them out. all are so original and different.

------------
I am also going to teach a Top down sweater. Either a 'Bomber" jacket - short jacket with a collar, or a top down sweater which you can make for yourself . We will be using 
a pattern for this one --

I use a "Knitting Pure and Simple neck down jacket pattern #201 "- but any basic top down cardigan or pullover pattern will do. You can also do a pullover if you wish --

The pattern I use is the

Knitting pure and simple neckdown pullover tunic #9726 but any basic pullover knitted top down would do.

I just finished a fairly short cardigan which I fitted and did my own pattern - it might give you some idea. I am also showing one of the 'bomber' jackets which we can do.

If you are interested in joining us would you sign in here - including those ladies who are finishing their other KAL.

Please let me know which of the two types you will be using.

The coat of many colors is knit in pieces - the 2nd one is knitted top down.

I hope you will join us. For the top down -- you can decide on your colors and use the pattern you will be following. We will be talking about adding different stitches and ribbings so that we will each end up with a completely original sweater. If you want to use other colors as highlights - keep that in mind. I am doing mine in either sport or medium worsted.

HOpe you will join us. l Shirley designer1234


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Count me in. I will be tweaking my coat of many colors pullover. It needs some work on the neck and the bottom band. I also have a coat of many colors cartigan mostly finished that I will be finishing and I have the yarn and a pattern for a top down sweater that I will be doing on the KAL. I have lots of stash yarn and would like to do another coat of many colors cartigan but I think that my plate will be full with these. Thanks Shirley for teaching these KAL's and taking your time to answer our endless questions.
Have a Merry Christmas
Judy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be joining in again, too. Had to put my sweater on hold a while ago. My daughter had requested a sweater coat and it's taking a while.
Have a wonderful Christmas!
JuneK


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Shirley,

I'd love to join your class. I've got your first instructions but not sure how I am going to get the next part of the lesson. I went to your blog but didn't see a place - of course I didn't sign in. I'll try that next.

Off to print out what I need to do to be ready.
Thanks Shirley,
Joyful Christmas, Sharon in Virginia


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you go to page 4 of the forum where you got the information
the instructions as to how to do the variegated section (bottom half of your sweater) is there. 

I will be re printing all the instructions in the new KAL digests for each of the sweaters (coat of many colors and top down sweater).

I am wondering whether to do both sweaters in the one KAL as it might be more interesting for all of us, to have the suggestions for both -There were so many pages on the first KAL that I think it might have intimidated people so I will likely go with two- will have to think on it. See you in the KAl's (one way or the other).


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

Count me in I am looking for a pullover pattern (any suggestions) and I think that I am going to use Aran for the yoke and shades of green varigated for the body. Can't wait to start and hope I can get everything together in time. Need to read the thread again for amounts of yarn and have to find a pattern fast....LOL Can't wait to learn the top down technique and I am going to do on circular needles, 2 new techniques for me...WOW maybe I am taking on too much, well I will just dig in and learn, I hate to sew sweaters together and I want to kill 2 birds with one stone....LOL
Pam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

For my first coat of many colors I went to Walmart and bought a large ball (8.88 Cdn) of main color and a large ball of variegated -- this will give you lots of yarn. Once I knew I liked the sweater I went into more expensive yarn. 

That was 3 years ago and I wear it all the time. I hand washed it once and it turned out great -- I bought the Red Heart Medium worsted. It is just a suggestion- The pattern suggestions are in this link as I posted it here yesterday. The pullover is a v neck but it would not be difficult to change it to a crew neck pullover. Shirley

The patterns are posted in my post above the pictures so just scroll back to the first page. Shirley


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I would like to join that class. What do I need to do?


----------



## Mema412 (May 10, 2011)

I think I'd like to try this. Please count me in.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Which KAL site? There are quite a few about knitting.

Sharon in Virginia


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Count me in. I started the coat of many colors cardigan long after your last KAL was completed. I still have to make the sleeves and finish it off. Just need a little more guidance. I'd also like to try your top down cardi. Thanks for starting a new session. I would never have attempted making a sweater without you and KP. Cheers, Karol~~


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I definitely want to join as soon as I get all my Christmas gifts knitted which will not be until after the first of the year. I want to do the pull over sweater and possibly add a turtle neck collar. Thank you for doing this. I guess you can tell there is a lot of interest as there are about 35 pages of replies. 
9a


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here and will be attempting to finish the first one<G>. Great ideas, Shirley!! Looking forward to the finish.
Peg


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

I am very interested in joining. What is a KAL? I really want to learn more about knitting sweaters, and the top down technique sounds like a winner. How do I join?

Jo


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm in! What is the starting date ?

Top down cardigan for me!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Love the pullover with multicolored yarn. How did you get it to work out that nicely in the stripes? Would love to do it but have so many projects lined up ahead of it that I won't be ready in time. Some are requests from family members! I'd like to honor them if I could, first.
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes yes yes! I will do it too! Thanks, Shirley!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

What is KAL?


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KAL STARTING DEC. 27 -- WE WILL MEET HERE! I will be posting the information for both the sweaters over the weekend. 

This forum will be used only for discussion of the sweaters - As there will be two sweater types going at once - please keep your posts about your work on your sweater and any other questions etc. If you want to visit aside from this please use one of the other forums ---

See you Tuesday!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

"what is a KAL?


KAL - knit along - we design and knit our own sweater - we will have two types of sweaters to pick from. I hope you will join us.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Me too! Hope to be ready to go the 27th!

have a beautiful, wonderful but mostly BLESSED CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HERE IS THE FIRST POST FOR BOTH TYPES OF SWEATERS - YOU ARE WELCOME TO START - WE WILL MEET ON THE 27TH -Shirley

DEC. 27/2011
Welcome to our sweater knit along (KAL)!
We will be doing two different sweaters so you will choose which one you wish to make.
A  TOP DOWN CARDIGAN OR PULLOVER  
B  COAT OF MANY COLORS  This is a repeat of the KAL we held in the fall. Some of the ladies will be finishing theirs and some will be starting new sweaters. 
IMPORTANT: I would appreciate it if you would start your posts with either A or B depending on which sweater you are doing. I had thought of doing two separate forums but decided it would be more interesting (and easier for me) if we do both types together. 
I will be using CAPs for heading the important posts so I hope this will be okay with the powers that be. Grin. It will be easier for you to pick out the tips and information. Please  dont use Caps when you post  they will be restricted to my posts. Thanks ladies. 
=============================================================
Here we go:
A  TOP DOWN CARDIGAN OR PULLOVER.
As mentioned previously  we WILL be using a basic sweater pattern (dont pick one with any designs on it  we will be designing our own as we go along. 
I use Knitting Pure and Simple pattern #201  neck down jacket for the cardigan 
And knitting Pure and Simple pattern #9726 -neck down pullover tunic for the pullover (this pattern has a v neck but it wont be difficult to change to a crew neck if we want.) (I bought both patterns at my local yarn shop. they can be found by google -- You can look for a free pattern on line too

You can google the patterns or you can find a free pattern  make sure to google BASIC cardigan or BASIC  pullover. Dont forget to do a gauge check and figure out the stitches per inch - (information as to this process will be shown under the other sweater B  COAT OF MANY COLORS

Please obtain a notebook and put in ALL the information as to stitch numbers , gauge, your measurements  check out the instructions for the B sweater as it is good to have all the same measurements for any sweater you make.

It is important that you use the right circular needles for this sweater. I use a 30 cable with my Denise interchangeables now , but used at least a 24  26 circular before I got my new needles. It is very important that you do a good sized (4 at least ) gauge swatch  and then do the measurements shown under Information for B) so that we will have a sweater that fits .
I knit very loosely so I always go one size smaller OR one size smaller needles. I also have a small neck so always use the smallest # of stitches for my neck  (even though I am a large size  I knit a medium sweater and adjust the neck stitches to small) 
We will start as the pattern  I always put my collar on after I have finished knitting the basic sweater. Away you go, ladies!
=================================================================
B- COAT OF MANY COLORS!
We will be making either a drop shoulder cardigan or pullover - your choice.

First of all  we will make one of my Coat of Many colors- only instead of using Intarsia as shown in the wine pullover, we will use variegated yarn for the bottom portion as shown in the picture of the cardigan. 
It will be easier if you have a bit of knitting experience and most importantly, if you know how to calculate the gauge for knitting. I will help you if you have difficulty with this  there are also places on the web which will show you if you google it.
We wont be using any fancy stitching so this is not difficult.

(1)-I use 5.5 (9 US) or 5 (8 US) needles

(2)One large ball of worsted or sport yarn in one color for the yoke and sleeves etc.

(3)One large ball of a variegated worsted or sport yarn for the bottom half of the sweater.

Do your sweater in either of these yarn thicknesses  just make sure you buy the same yarn for bottom and yoke. 
I buy the large balls at Walmart  DONT use your good yarn until you see if you enjoy doing this. The walmart yarn makes a good every day sweater and works well. 
This will leave you enough yarn over to knit a scarf or mittens etc. if you are a large size.

(4)Please buy a notebook .

Knit a swatch 4 x 4 and using a gauge ruler or a regular ruler (carefully)

Measure how many stitches you have in each inch  it could be something less than one stitch eg. 3.5 and write this down 
It is very important for this sweater for you to do the same measurement for the number of rows. Write down the number of rows per inch and the number of stitches per inch as well as the size of needles you are going to use. You dont need to follow the gauge mentioned on the label - you will be able to figure out your own number of stitches per inch .

To decide the number of stitches - add l.5 inches to the circumfrence of your hips -- say your hips are 40 inches -- and you have 3.5 stitches per inch or rows per inch you multipy 40 x 3.5 - to get the number of stitches - then divide that number in half to get the number of stitches for the back and front. 
you do the same with the rows.

Once you have done both of these  mark them down in your workbook.

(5)Now you will take measurements (it will help if you have someone else take your measurements.

Around the neck 
Around the bust,
Around the waist (not necessary for these sweaters but good to have in your measurements.
Around the hips 
From underarm to bottom of sweater 
From front neck (before border) to bottom of sweater (this will be 3 inches shorter than your back neck to bottom of sweater 
Under arm to bottom of cuff (make your sleeves plenty long - ) I usually add an inch to this measurement for the finished sleeve. 
I usually have at least an 8 inch yoke from neck to bottom of yoke -- 
It is helpful if your yoke starts just under the arm in the front and the back (as this is 
the shoulders are attached) A drop sleeve you can then make your sleeve top the same width as the total of front and back once you have sewn them together at the shoulders.

So ladies - get your yarn, do your gauge - do your swatches and get your measurements. tomorrow and 
You can check out other sweaters of this type on my blog-they are completely my own design
http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/
=================================================================


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A 1- here are two more 'bomber jackets'

you will note that I used different widths for the stripes. as mentioned above - you can also add stripes to the yokes but 
I rather like the colors in the bottom part of the jacket. These are really nice sweaters and look good. 

If you are a 'busty' person, you might need to add an inch or two to the length of the yoke - one lady I taught, used a larger sized circular needle for her yoke and smaller for the bottom of the sweater. I am the opposite and that is why I gathered both sides with a 3 knit 2 purl ribbing four patterns wide under each arm and then went back to the size called for about 3 inches above the bottom. Shirley


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Count me in top down cardigan. Will it b here or under the tutorial heading n when do we start? Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It will be here -- we start on Tuesday Dec. 27 - I have posted the requirements today - so you are welcome to go ahead. We will meet on and off all day on Tuesday. Welcome to the group;


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing this. I'll check in on the 27th to see if time will allow for my participation. thanks.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Found my answers thanks again!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

After cursing about sewing up sweaters, maybe it's time to go back to knitting a top-down sweater again. I haven't knitted one in over twenty years; just done my sweaters the usual way. About the only time I deviate from the bottom up and sew it all together is by picking up the sleeves at the sleeves holes and knitting down, thus saving a couple of seams, and by using the three-needle bindoff on shoulders.

When does your Knit Along start? 

I don't have that knitting pattern you mentioned, but I do have other top-down pullover patterns. I hope that's OK.

My schedule's a bit crazy--I'm self-employed as a freelance editor, indexer, and proofreader, and sometimes the deadlines are tight, tight, tight--but if at all possible, I'd like to participate in the top-down pullover KAL. Please let me know what I need to do.

Many thanks for your generosity in teaching this to us!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

PaulaZ said:


> What is KAL?


Knit Along.

Hazel


----------



## BAS (Oct 18, 2011)

I would also be interested in joining, where do I find the specifics?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It starts in this link to the forum and I have posted the first information about both of the different sweaters. We will be meeting on Tuesday the 27th and I will be posting more information over the weekend. I am glad you will be joining us - The information will remain on this link so you can do the sweater in your own time although I do hope you will try to join us! 

Merry Christmas! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BAS said:


> I would also be interested in joining, where do I find the specifics?


Just scroll up on this forum and also check out page one as it shows some of the sweaters. we will be meeting here on Tue. Dec. 27 -- Glad you are joining us. Shirleyl


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I was hoping you would join us again, Rose! welcome!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Love the pullover with multicolored yarn. How did you get it to work out that nicely in the stripes? Would love to do it but have so many projects lined up ahead of it that I won't be ready in time. Some are requests from family members! I'd like to honor them if I could, first.
> Thanks,
> Donna


I b ought that yarn at Zellers, here in Calgary - it is a worsted weight and very soft -- I don't have the brand name darn it. If I can get to Zellers I will see if they still carry it and post it on this forum. Welcome! Shirley


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response. I had never heard the term KAL before. I would love to join you; but I think I am still too new to knitting to join in just yet. Hopefully, you will be doing a KAL next year when my knitting skills will be better.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Love the pullover with multicolored yarn. How did you get it to work out that nicely in the stripes? Would love to do it but have so many projects lined up ahead of it that I won't be ready in time. Some are requests from family members! I'd like to honor them if I could, first.
> ...


 I just found the label -- the pullover multi colored pink sweater in the pictures at the beginning of this thread was

]Red Heart Collage - I used 5 mm needles although the yarn called for 5.5 -- it was my own design so I figured out the size by using the method in sweater B -- YOu might check red heart. If you buy it -- I would be careful as the yarn was a bit difficult to use and split a couple of times -- just make sure it doesn't get too thin in places. There was also a pretty blue with the same thread play - The pattern just happened as I knitted the sweater - lots of fun.-Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PaulaZ said:


> Thank you for your quick response. I had never heard the term KAL before. I would love to join you; but I think I am still too new to knitting to join in just yet. Hopefully, you will be doing a KAL next year when my knitting skills will be better.


I invite you to follow this link and you are welcome to join in if you feel you want to -- This forum will be permanent so you might want to book mark it for future use. Welcome to knitting! Shirley


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

A KAL is a Knit A-Long. MoonLoomer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A 1 TOP DOWN BOMBER JACKET STYLE. - you are welcome to start this -


Follow your pattern as shown, using your size. If you want a color combination I like at least two colors and prefer a combination of 3 colors  when you do them on the yoke the color goes across the sleeves which works very well. You can also decide to do your colors below the sleeve join on the bottom of the jacket  you can then incorporate the design on the sleeves which will be done after the body of the sweater. This will be a shorter jacket with a ribbed border and buttons.

A2-TOP DOWN SWEATER  ONE COLOR INCORPORATING DIFFERENT STITCH DESIGNS. (cables, seed stitch - ribs, etc. ) the idea for this KAL is for you to use your imagination and make a one of a kind  sweater. There will also be information given as to how to incorporate pockets on your sweater  this will be posted at a later date. For now we will work on the yoke. You are welcome to ask any questions. I really want you all to GO FOR IT! Try new things and dont be frightened. Check out the sweaters done by the other girls on our first KAL  in fact at least one of them (Rose) is going to do another one with this sweater group! 

This sweater can be a tunic, or a ribbed cardigan with pockets, - Check out the wine sweater at the beginning of this thread- I just finished it and used fancy stitches and a garter stitch border. I also put ribbing under arms as 
I wanted a slightly fitted jacket. So think about what you want, using the basic pattern as a start. 

Good Luck! Shirley

Posted Dec. 22 -2011


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

B -STARTING YOUR COAT OF MANY COLORS: - you are welcome to start this sweater .

This sweater will be knit in 5 sections unless you are familiar with circular knitting. 
We will knit the back ---2 fronts and two sleeves  our yokes will be added to the bottom portion of the sweater. This isnt difficult  we will take one step at a time.

Gauge is more important for this sweater than the top down sweater as we will NOT be following a pattern so it is important to get a good idea of the stitches and rows per inch.

(lay a ruler on your swatch  carefully measure the number of stitches for one inch (you can also do it for two inches and divide by 2  this will give you the number of stitches per inch.)
==============
Note: for your information ------ you might find you end up with 3.5  (3 stitches and l/2 a stitch)  If you want your length to be l4 inches you will then multiply 3.5 x l4 = 49 stitches- you can round out the number of stitches - So cast on 50 stitches  it is easier. 
==============
We will start by making the back of our sweater One thing about this method of teaching  the instructions will remain here so even if you are not able to start right away everything will be here.

This post will give you information as to how to do all the bottom portion of your sweater. Once you have these done I will tell you how to figure out the yoke.

You have all figured out the gauge for your sweater  so now you will calculate the number of stitches you will need.REMEMBER WE WILL BE KNITTING THE BOTTOM OF THE SWEATER SIDE WAYS. IN OTHER WORDS, you will cast on enough stitches to reach the length from under arm or bottom of your yoke  to the bottom, leaving room for your bottom border if you want one. If you are making a tunic style then knit the full length from under the arm to the bottom We will now calculate the number of stitches you need for your bottom back. 
Take the length from under arm to bottom (not including your bottom border) multiply it by the stitches per inch  and you will have the number of stitches you need.

Say you want your bottom portion of the sweater to be 14 long and your gauge is 4 stitches to an inch -- you will cast on `14 x 4 = 56 stitches. (make sure you note the number of stitches in your notebook. (this is important).

You would then Cast on 56 stitches - or less or more depending on your size. 
------------ 
If you are using variegated yarn you can start knitting  if you are going to use different colors from your stash  you should start your different colors on both ends of your work as you do your stripes (this reduces the amount of yarn you have to weave at each end.) In other words change your colors at different ends  so that it is balanced at the top and the bottom of your piece.

I usually do a variety of row thicknesses) say 6 rows one color  2 rows another, 4 rows another etc. you can do what you wish 

This is your design  and if you want to do even rows or WIDER rows or whatever, that is what this class is about.

Ideas  you might also want to have wider strips and even vary the stitches  remember it will stand on end when you put it in your sweater SO YOUR STRIPES WILL BE VERTICAL.

I did one a few years ago and 
Divided the back up into 6 wide stripes using the seed stitch every other stripe  it was done in 2 colors and I used one of the colors for the yoke. The possibilities are endless. This is where the sweater becomes yours! No one elses! You can knit 20 rows by l5 rows or every other row  or rows 3  5 -7  3-5-7 

.

Once you have your back wide enough (measure it to be l/2 of your total hip circumference plus l.5 to - two inches  then bind off loosely and hide the ends at both the top and the bottom. Work them in as neatly as possible. 
-------------------
If you are doing a pullover  do the front exactly the same way  (they dont have to make your stripes exactly like the back  but if you want them to you can do that  Personally I dont worry about that .
--------------
Cardigan -- you will divide your front into two sections -- I cut the back width in half for each side  even though I will be adding the border  I find it works better. 
---------------
Double check once you have all your bottom (variegated) pieces ready that the width is correct - (for my students this is very important. You dont want to start the yoke until you are sure the sweater is the right circumference at the bottom.

If I am in doubt I sometimes take a different color thread and baste them together  to make sure you have enough circumference. Make sure it is comfortable and not too tight .

-------------------------
I will be here to answer questions  it would be great if you would post pictures of your work in progress  we will all be helping each other and working together. I want you all to have as much fun as I have! 
-------------
Dont forget to put the necessary information in your notebook! You might want to also note if you do a pattern, or do any other interesting technique in your bottom portions. Also measure them  and put the measurements in your notebook  you will want to do another one and you want that information so that if you want to do something different you can use this one as a guide.

Good luck! Shirley designer1234
http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/
posted Dec. 22/11


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dlclose said:
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Found a top down sweater pattern on red heart that actually uses red heart collage yarn! It's called Easy Weekend Pullover and is pattern number WR 1655 if anyone else wants to try it. It's a free download.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Found a top down sweater pattern on red heart that actually uses red heart collage yarn! It's called Easy Weekend Pullover and is pattern number WR 1655 if anyone else wants to try it. It's a free download.


http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/easy-weekend-pullover


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Found a top down sweater pattern on red heart that actually uses red heart collage yarn! It's called Easy Weekend Pullover and is pattern number WR 1655 if anyone else wants to try it. It's a free download.
> ...


Are you going to join us?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Found a top down sweater pattern on red heart that actually uses red heart collage yarn! It's called Easy Weekend Pullover and is pattern number WR 1655 if anyone else wants to try it. It's a free download.
> ...


Are you going to join us?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jessica Jean - so nice to hear from you! Shirley


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd like to join, probably doing the coat of many colors. However, I wouldn't mind looking at the patterns mentioned, but how do you find them?

Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

the two patterns I mention in the above are named - just google them. or, if you want to try a free pattern you can google basic cardigan knitted top down sweater or basic pullover top down knitted sweater and see what you can find. I really like the two that I have mentioned above "Knitting pure and simple' neck down jacket #201- the patterns are not expensive. check them out. Shirley


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> the two patterns I mention in the above are named - just google them. or, if you want to try a free pattern you can google basic cardigan knitted top down sweater or basic pullover top down knitted sweater and see what you can find. I really like the two that I have mentioned above "Knitting pure and simple' neck down jacket #201- the patterns are not expensive. check them out. Shirley


Found it: http://knittingpureandsimple.com/products-page/women/201-neck-down-jacket/

$6.50


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like it as it is so basic and can be used as the basic sweater and you can make all sorts of additions or changes to it. I have never regretted buying this pattern - I use it all the time. Shirley


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

would love to join. i would like to make the top down cardigan, would i be making it difficult if i found a v neck pattern
alexis


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

No problem - I use the Knitting Pure and Simple patter with the crew neck but it could be changed to a v neck. There is a pullover nevckdown pullover tunic #9126 with the same company. 

I would imagine you can find a basic v neck cardigan free pattern if you want to google it. Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Dlclose said:
> ...


Probably.
Here are the patterns I'm considering:
http://web.archive.org/web/20080330023359/www.knitlist.com/97gift/10-hour.htm

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1175.html

http://www.cosmicpluto.com/blog/patterns-by-laura-chau/cosmicpluto-knits-top-down-cardi-new-and-improved/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jessica Jean - any of them will work. I rather like the cardigan- it is much like the Knitting pure and simple pattern I use. glad you are joining us. I think the last two are better than the homespun one. It is pretty heavy. 

Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Jessica Jean - any of them will work. I rather like the cardigan- it is much like the Knitting pure and simple pattern I use. glad you are joining us. I think the last two are better than the homespun one. It is pretty heavy.


I don't have any Homespun, don't even like it. However, I _do_ have a lot of Bernat Chunky. There may not be enough of a single colour to make it, but stripes or sleeves in a contrasting colour work fine in my opinion. Gotta use up what I've got! Still thinking though. There are plenty of patterns saved on my computer and there are yet others I've yet to 'collect'!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I am gonna join too, is that OK? I have the pure and simple pattern and am looking at yarn now!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I love that sweater with the purples! That is gorgeous!! What yarn did you use for that one?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Found a top down sweater pattern on red heart that actually uses red heart collage yarn! It's called Easy Weekend Pullover and is pattern number WR 1655 if anyone else wants to try it. It's a free download.
> ...


Thank you so much for the download, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

lovely


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > the two patterns I mention in the above are named - just google them. or, if you want to try a free pattern you can google basic cardigan knitted top down sweater or basic pullover top down knitted sweater and see what you can find. I really like the two that I have mentioned above "Knitting pure and simple' neck down jacket #201- the patterns are not expensive. check them out. Shirley
> ...


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Jessica-Jean. Shirley, I will be making the top-down cardi.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Shirley,

Would it be better if I bought the above pattern or would one of these free patterns serve the same purpose? Is this going to be a confusing project or a straight forward project? I still have time to download the above pattern.

The Incredible Custom fit Raglan Sweater
http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html

OR

http://www.cosmicpluto.com/blog/patterns-by-laura-chau/cosmicpluto-knits-top-down-cardi-new-and-improved/

Sharon in Virginia


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*****IMPORTANT INFORMATION*****

DONT FORGET to refer to "Sweater A: for the top down sweaters and "Sweater B" for the coat of many colors when you have information or are asking a question about a problem with the sweater- that way I can skim and find the important posts as it looks like this will be a long link. It will be helpful for all of you too. See below:

-------------------------------------------------------------------
A and B -We will be meeting during the day on Dec. 27 (Tuesday) but you are welcome to start now. I am on Mountain Standard Time - and will check in every hour or so - So get your yarn and start if you wish. I decided to wait until after Christmas to make it official. Please read my posts starting on page one that are started in Caps. 
---------------------------------
SWEATER B--IMPORTANT INFORMATION - for those who are doing the 'coat of many colors' please note the following (I would move these pages to your 'my pages' space so that you can refer to them OR better yet print them out and put them with your notebook. These are really helpful tips and instructions from our discussion on the last KAL go to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

keep this link handy as you can refer to it many times - also if you have time here and there - read that whole link (you can skim over the pages that don't refer to the sweater. there is lots of information there --

-----------------here are helpful pages from the previous class - 
Page 1 - information - and requirements

Page 4 - instructions for doing the bottom portion (color play) of your sweater

PAGE 11 - pictures of sweater shape -- helpful - diagrams etc. more information on yokes.

Page 13 - information - discussion

Page 14 - information for finishing

Page l7 - discussing knitting in the round

Page 20 - more information.

================
SWEATER B -- the purple pink pullover yarn is mentioned in a previous post on this thread. I don't have it at my finger tips but it tells you the type of yarn.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I would recommend that both types of sweaters be done in either worsted or in sport yarn - and DON'T FORGET TO MARK EVERYTHING in your notebook. You will be glad you did as you will want to make another.
========================================
SWEATERS A - I hope you have no problem finding a good pattern - refer to previous posts for suggestions.

We will be doing the neck and collar after the sweater body is finished.

If you have a small neck like me you might want to reduce the cast on stitches for the top of your sweaters by 2 stitches each section- - and then when you are doing the yoke you can add an extra couple of increases at the bottom of the yoke if you want more room. I note that one of the suggested free patterns has a fairly wide neck which would not work for me - I usually use a narrower neck - so you might want to adjust the number of stitches.If you want -- ask me and I will give you some information as to how to do a crew neck (number of stitches etc.)you will start with the neck - 
-------------------------------------------------------
Make sure you take your measurements . When you are doing your yoke - if you are 'busty' do a few more increases to help with the fit. (You can always decrease the pickup stitches to make the bottom portion smaller or shape under the arm when you pick up the body stitches --

If you are small on top (me ) I follow the pattern except for the neck stitches and then when I am doing under the arms I do a rib - I will tell you how to do this as we reach this stage as I am small from the waist up and heavier from the waist down. see my wine pullover - the shaping is really helpful.

HOpe this helps. Shirley

I think it is a good idea to read the instructions for the B sweater and copy the information list you will need for your measurements- put them in your notebook and keep them for this sweater as well as future sweaters.

-----------


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Would it be better if I bought the above pattern or would one of these free patterns serve the same purpose? Is this going to be a confusing project or a straight forward project? I still have time to download the above pattern.

ANSWER- personally - I would buy the Knitting pure and simple pattern - but only because it works so well. The others are okay too - I am not that fond of the Red heart free pullover pattern as I think the neck is too wide and we want a basic pattern. that is just my opinion; You are welcome to use whichever one you like - I still like the two patterns (cardigan and pullover) that I have recommended. Knitting pure and simple - #201 (cardi) and # 9726 (pullover) jmo


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Shirley - thanks for doing this again - I love my "Coat of Many Colors" and I get many compliments on it. I will definitely be doing the top down cardigan. Have a Merry Christmas and see you on the 27th!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pstabach said:


> Shirley - thanks for doing this again - I love my "Coat of Many Colors" and I get many compliments on it. I will definitely be doing the top down cardigan. Have a Merry Christmas and see you on the 27th!


Did you post a picture of your sweater? I would love to see it. am glad you are joining us for the top down sweater. Shirley


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I will like the Red Heart top down sweater as I can't stand anything tight to my neck. I really don't like turtlenecks. Still I might make the neck a bit smaller, with your help Shirley.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

I did, Shirley - I think you posted the picture on your blog - it's the lime green and variegated gold/brown yarn. Pam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pstabach said:


> I did, Shirley - I think you posted the picture on your blog - it's the lime green and variegated gold/brown yarn. Pam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> pstabach said:
> 
> 
> > I did, Shirley - I think you posted the picture on your blog - it's the lime green and variegated gold/brown yarn. Pam


Sorry! I remember now - it is hard to keep everyone organized in my head - grin. it is beautiful -- I might take all the sweaters that we made before as well as the pictures of the ones we are making now and put them in pictures. They are all so beautiful and I am like a proud 'grandma'! Shirley


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

I totally understand - it's especially difficult when you can't talk face to face and match up projects with faces, I think. You should be a "proud Grandma" -you do an excellent job presenting the concept of designing your own. I looking forward to this next project.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm going to have to be working, so I won't be able to join in on the KAL, after all. (I thought it was beginning after January 1.) I hope to be able to join in on one sometime soon so that I can re-learn how to knit top-down sweaters.

Here's a question: Can one knit lacy sweaters top-down, or do the patterns end up upside-down? Or if they do end up upside-down, does that matter?

Hazel


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You can still join, Hazel. Just come to this site and start when you want to . the girls work at different speeds and some won't be starting until on into January or even later. The information will all be here. I will check every day and answer any questions and the other girls help each other. I do hope you start when you can. This is not like a 'class' - we will work on our own, ask questions when we need help - answer questions if we know the answer -- usually someone comes up with an idea if I can't as there are some wonderful knitters joining this group.

So do join us asap. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would think it would depend on the pattern and in most cases I don't see why it would matter. What do you expert knitters think about this-- I know I would jump in and go for it but some of you may know how it works. (talking about lacy top down sweaters - previous post). Shirley


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would think it would depend on the pattern and in most cases I don't see why it would matter. What do you expert knitters think about this-- I know I would jump in and go for it but some of you may know how it works. (talking about lacy top down sweaters - previous post). Shirley


Maybe I'll start a new subject and ask about the top-down lace sweaters there, Shirley.

And thanks much for the invitation to join the KAL anytime!

Hazel


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Most 'lace' patterns look just fine whichever end is 'up'. It would depend on the lace pattern and how _you_ feel about it. It's purely subjective, just like which knitting needles are 'best'. There is no one perfect answer to the question.

Yarn and lace - if your taking the time to work a lacy stitch pattern, do not waste that effort by doing it in a variegated yarn. The stitch pattern gets lost in the rapid colour changes.


----------



## Plowgirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Shirley, I hope I'm not too late to start. This looks like a lot of fun! First time to knit from the neck down and am excited to design my own sweater!!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Shirley,
I have purchsed and downloaded the suggested pattern. I will take my yarn, pattern, notebook, and computer to the beach vacation with my son and stay tuned to your lesson... ready to go.
Thank you so much for offering this. You are my first class!
Sharon in Virginia


----------



## Jean in VA (Mar 4, 2011)

Shirley, I hope I'm not too late to get in. I am planning to do one of the Knitting Pure and Simple top-downs--maybe the hooded cardigan or a pullover with a rolled collar. For myself, after doing tons of hats for Christmas. When are you starting? I am heading to visit family after Christmas and will have lots of time on the plane to knit. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

you can read all the posts here and it is fine if any of you want to start. This isn't a class actually -- we will knit our sweater together and try some different things. I like your ideas. I like the basic pattern you have - I have used it 5 or 6 times and you would never know it is the same sweater. The idea of these KALS is to give the ladies ideas and confidence to try different ideas for shaping,color , patterns etc. I welcome you. I will be here on and off all day Tuesday and we can discuss some ideas. Shirley


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Shirley, you are a GEM to be teaching this KAL!

Hazel


----------



## Mrs Ed (Nov 13, 2011)

I am also interested...and wondering what KAL is. I want to teddy my hand at a sweater....I'm thinking top down cardigan...
So count me in as well.... Thanks in advance for teaching....in.a firm believer that knitting should never become a lost art...and you are helping to keep it alive.

Looking forward to this project.

Merry Christmas,
Karla


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

INFORMATION --


PLEASE SKIM THROUGH ALL THE POSTS on this thread, as you will be ready then to start your sweaters. 

KAL Knit along 

For those who plan on starting over Christmas or on the 27th check out page 1

of this thread to see some of the pictures. Then go to page 2 for information, and the instructions to start both sweaters are on page 3 . also more information is on page 4. 

I will be here on Tuesday -- and would appreciate you letting me know if you have started - If you run into difficulty post and make sure you mark either ' A' or top down or" B." for coat of many colors. Every little while I will be posting some suggestions for A coats to make either the BOMBER jacket or a design using different ideas to make the sweater your own. I won't be putting any more info up until Tuesday when we see how it is going.

There is enough here now to get started. Merry Christmas everyone!!! Shirley designer1234


----------



## Mrs Ed (Nov 13, 2011)

Shirley.

I've decided on A. The following is a link to a pattern I found on a site. Please let met know if it's appropriate for this class.

 www.knittingfool.com/pages/topdown.guest.cfm 

Thank you for your help.

Karla


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi shirley
I will be knitting A. I found in my stash a leaflet from Liesure Arts of knitted seamless raglans. They are plain, just waiting to be dressed up. I am doing a pullover and after looking through Barbara walker's book of stitches, plan to do a honeycomb design down the front. I will make the sweater one size larger to accomodate the design. I found 28 ozs of Patons Angora bamboo in my stash. I don't know what I bought it for but will use it on this sweater. The color is called rose essence. I need to get one more circular needle (16 inch) which I don't have. My interchangeables do not have a 16" cord and I don't want to wait for KnitPicks to send one. I will buy it today from Hobby Lobby with my 40% coupon.
Happy Knitting everybody and thanks Shirley.
PS. I am still working on the coat of many colors cartigan from the last KAL and paln to get it finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Karla - I can't open it -- would you go to the site and copy the address and paste it here. It sounds like a good one as I could find one of them but am not able to access your pattern. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found it Karla -- must be all the Christmas dinners! it would work -- it is the same idea as my coat of many colors. You have to calculate the pattern. I'm not sure why it wouldn't open but here is the one I can open .

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/topdown.guest.cfm

Shirley


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

How can I get to the KAL for today KAL? This is my first time that I sign up.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi Shirley
I am tweaking my pullover coat of many colors sweater B. I didn't like the way the sleeves worked so took them out. I discovered I only made 7" yokes. My upper are is about 15 inches. When I took out the sleeves I went down about an inch into the body and plan to use part of that into the sleeve stitches. maybe I should do more into the body as this is a drop sleeve. My question to you is how many stitches did you pick up for your arms? I was just wondering for a guide. I have all of my old information printed off and the information I really need is highlighted. I also have my notebook. It shows that I picked up 85 stitches. The sleeve looked gathered or bunched up. It could have been the garter stitch I did for a few rows to match the body. But that is why I went down into the body an inch. So before I start again I was wondering how many stitches you picked up to compare and how long are your yokes for your pullover? This is information for sweater B, the coat of many colors. Thanks
Judy


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shirley - I'll be making A and using "The Incredible, Custom Fit Raglan Sweater." But I want to finish my coat of many colors from the last KAL before I on the next one. I'll keep track though as the KAL goes along. Thanks for caring enough to help all of us. Karol~~


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Shirley, I'm still working on the sweater B from the last one, but I found a free pattern on Ravelry for a very simple plain Vneck raglan that I want to try next. I'll be working on my sweater today, my son has a Dr appt and my afghan has finally reached the point that it's too big to transport. It's 67" now so I've only got 37" to go, but it's taken me 6 months to get this far.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Shirley
> So before I start again I was wondering how many stitches you picked up to compare and how long are your yokes for your pullover? This is information for sweater B, the coat of many colors. Thanks
> Judy


You calculate the number of neck stitches by using your stitches per inch and measure with your measuring tape around your neck loosely then multiply by your stitches per inch.

I have a small neck 14.5 inches loosely measured and I have a ribbing of :

48 stitches-- However, I made my pullover neck deeper in the front than the cardigan and not as wide - which worked out well. It must fit easily over your head when it is ribbed.

My yoke is 7" from the shoulder neck to the bottom of the yoke. my neck is
7" wide, across the front including the band. You will find that it is wider than that when the stitches are raw, before you put in the lxl rib -- with smaller needles for the neck band. my shoulders ended up 8" wide 
from the neck band to the shoulder seam. that does not include the actual neck band.

I didn't do any short rows on the shoulder stitches- if you have sloped shoulders you might want to short row one -- I knit mine straight across.

I am a small large size (just above a medium) but I always do any pattern with a small neck and then add 2 or 3 stitches when I start a fitted pattern - although with the drop sleeves it works out well without adding stitches.

That is why it is so important to do a gauge measurement that is correct - I sometimes do two or three to make sure.

then you do all your measurements to that gauge.

Don't forget to mark it in your book. the number of neck stitches on the back, the number going through the curve in the front -- it will look like a 3/4 shaped oval with the back straight across. (hope this is clear). I think I have posted a picture of my pullover -- but will post another one right now.

I hope this helps Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

"A" answer - 'how many stitches did you pick up for the arms?"

you will keep inreasing as in the pattern and once you have the pattern down as it is shown, then you will put the sleeve stitches on a yarn holder. it depends on how deep you want your sleeve - Follow the pattern for your size. 

You can also add a fancy stitch or colors across the yoke if you wish. Are you doing the Bomber jacket? if so - you have to decide what color play you want and where you want to put your stripes. 

If you are leaving it one color (not the bomber) then you can do a couple of rows of fancy stitching like I did in my wine pullover on page 1 -- this is where you will decide for yourselve what you want to add. 

With this one I plan on doing some fancy ribbing and some fancy stitches on the bottom portion of the sweater and make it a tunic -- fairly long. I am also going to do a bit of fitting like I did with my wine cardigan. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just want to show the girls Dana Kay's sweater from the coat of many colors we did in the fall. She has never done a sweater before. it is really a work of art. some of you might not have seen it. Shirley


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Shirley: this is BEAUTIFUL! I'm afraid I won't be able to knit along presently due to health problems. But, I still want to be part of the feed and as soon as I can (physically) I will START and go forth. Thank you so much.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

well, i'm here, i'm going to finish sweater B and i want to do neck down cardi,too, are we goingto meet only on tues ?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ANSWER- actually, I will drop in every day -- so even though it might take me a bit of time to answer I will likely be able to check every few hours. I would like us to meet on Tuesday afternoons - say l pm est I will try to be here then -- and on into the evening . it is sort of fun to drop in and let us know (with pictures I hope) how we are all doing. I would love to hear if you are coming up with some new ideas . 

Remember, I would appreciate it if we only discuss our sweaters as we have 7 pages already and we are just starting. thanks so much ladies. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A & B SWEATERS -INFORMATON-NECK SIZES 

please put in your notebooks.

I just found baseline neck sizes - measured at the bottom of the neck 

Small, l5.5 inches- l6 inches sweater size 

med. l7 inches "

large l8 inches "

x large l9 inches 

these are not written in stone but it will give you an idea. measure your neck and see which of the above measurements is the closest size, 

My neck is small and I always use a small c/o even though I am doing a large sweater.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am in also. I would like to knit a top down sweater. Already have the yarn. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> A & B SWEATERS -INFORMATON-NECK SIZES
> 
> please put in your notebooks.
> 
> ...


So If I'm understanding this I would cast on for a X-Small then increase for a large?? My neck measurement is 14 1/2 inches. When making a V-neck, do you measure where you want the V-neck to go or around the neck loosely like a crew neck?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ANSWER REGARDING SMALLER NECK.
I am not sure how you would adjust your pattern for a small neck -- hmm --I haven't made a V neck, but reading the pure and simple Pattern NEckdown pullover tunic -- I would do the following- by the way, I only go to the small size not the X small -- the adjustment to a large sweater is too much. I do sometimes adjust an then when it comes to doing the collar I adjust it a bit more by using smaller needles -- it is the most difficult part of the sweater for me - but I hate it when the neck is way too big. 

I would "follow the pattern" but if you want the neck smaller which you likely would as it is the size I am - I would use a smaller needle - this would make your neck smaller but you would use the same number of stitches-as the pattern calls for- you might want to do the whole neck with the smaller needle, then do a row of 
garter stitch (or two) or a design rib across your sweater and at the bottom of these rows increase the size of your needle to the size called for the pattern. You would not then be able to tell that your stitches are a bit looser with the larger needle.

I find I ALWAYS like my necks to be smaller than the pattern calls for - so I always adjust them. I either go down one size in the number of stitches, or down one size at least in my needle it sometimes takes a bit of fiddling but I find if I put a design across - I can hide the adjustment. In some cases I have added an extra stitch to the back and shoulder seams to make up for the smaller neck - 

HOpe this helps. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

How are you all doing? I will be around all day so if you need any help don't hesitate to post and I will catch it. don't forget to Mark ":A:B or "B"
- A is for the top down sweater - either the bomber jacket or your own design at the beginning of the post -- 

B is for the coat of many colors repeat KAL. 

Shirley


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess I'm doing KAL A since I'm doing a top down pullover sweater in Red Heart Collage yarn.
When do we actually begin? I thought it began in January. Are we to begin now?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

we started a bit early -- on Tuesday but we are all working at our own pace - quite a few are starting in the New year. yes you are doing KAL A . are you going to do the Bomber short jacket? It is not difficult. the other one is using the same basic pattern and then doing your own fancy stitches or shaping or whatever. Welcome. Shirley


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I have my pattern-still need to buy my yarn.Ordering from Jo Ann's on line and getting it on sale. Just need to wait for paycheck!


----------



## Mombee (May 21, 2011)

Shirley

I will be doing sweater A. I have to wait for payday to get the pattern and the yarn. I will start as soon as possible, but I am reading all the chats right along. Got my note book and have taken my measurements so I'll be ready when I get the rest.

Jo B


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi, Shirley --

After a LOT of thought and arguing with myself back and forth I've decided to do Sweater A cardigan. Actually, I may have posted this, but THIS time I've decided on the yarn -- uh, I think. LOL. That's me, Ms. Decisive. Okay, it's between 2 choices I have the yarn for.

I had a question. Why not do the bottom all of a piece instead of back and two fronts? 

Also, how much do you figure in for ease? Was that in the "add 1.5 inches to the circumference of your hips?"


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A is the top down sweater - we do the bottom in one piece. with 
B- the coat of many colors we do the bottom first and the KAL works it in 3 pieces although some of the girls have done it in one piece. 

If you are doing A you will pick up all the stitches once you hold the live stitches on holders of the arms. that is what the pattern shows. I do A sweater in one piece although I have done the 
bottom portion of each sleeve fat because I didn't want to use dpns. Usually knit in the round until there is about 6 - 8 inches to do then knit the rest as well as the cuff back and forth. I always do my cuffs last - once ALL the rest of my sweater is finished. hOpe this helps. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you are doing A you are following a top down pattern -- I use Knitting pure and simple neck down cardigan pattern -if you read the previous posts it is discussed. 

with the top down pattern you do it in one piece except for the bottom of the sleeves (at least that is the way I do them).

I think you might have the two sweaters mixed up. I allow the extra for slack as I am a large in the hips and a medium in the waist and top in sweater B -- 

for sweater A I do adjust for the top down by adding a few stitches once I have put the sleeve stitches on a holder and when I am starting the bottom portion I add them under the arm. (This is for sweater A)


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I am going to do B, but I really want to do the vertical part all in one piece. I thought that a few horizontal cable patterns would be very cool. I am using a color changing yarn instead of variegated. By biggest issue is that I have gained weight due to medical issues and am determined to "knit myself thin" So, starting with the sweater I am finishing now, everything is going to be 2 sizes smaller than I am now!! I hope that the visualization works, that and adding 3 bottles of water a day to my exercise plan.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

justfara said:


> I am going to do B, but I really want to do the vertical part all in one piece. I thought that a few horizontal cable patterns would be very cool. I am using a color changing yarn instead of variegated. By biggest issue is that I have gained weight due to medical issues and am determined to "knit myself thin" So, starting with the sweater I am finishing now, everything is going to be 2 sizes smaller than I am now!! I hope that the visualization works, that and adding 3 bottles of water a day to my exercise plan.


Good luck to you! Let us know if it works!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think you might have the two sweaters mixed up. I allow the extra for slack as I am a large in the hips and a medium in the waist and top in sweater B --


You're right, I DO have the two sweaters mixed up, Shirley. (I presume you were addressing that to me.)

I am doing the coat of many colors, Sweater B. Sorry about that.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweater B: Well I'm frustrated! I finally got the back done, was using different colors and striping them, well after I got it done, the more I looked the less I liked it. Long story short, I ripped it out and will be restarting after the first. I'll get some regular varigated in a color I like and do it right in the first place. I'll have to see whether I like it better as one piece or three seperate ones.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I know how frustrating it can be. it is surprising though sometimes something that doesn't ring a bell with me - ends up pretty okay. There are some lovely variegated yarns out there. Good luck -- see you in January - or before if you can! Shirley


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I know how frustrating it can be. it is surprising though sometimes something that doesn't ring a bell with me - ends up pretty okay. There are some lovely variegated yarns out there. Good luck -- see you in January - or before if you can! Shirley


I love your new avatar with the brighter red coat of many colors sweater. It is kind of far away to see all the colors. But is does look bright and cheerful. I took out the sleeves of my purple one and am doing them again. 
I didn't like the first try. I am now half way done with the first sleeve, second try. They seem much better. My DH even remarked on the pretty sweater and who was I making it for. I surprised him when I said me.
Have a happy, healthy New Year.
Judy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Judy - SWEATER B - Thanks for the kind remarks about my red cardigan. The variegated yarn has beige, different shades of red and wine in it and I used a red worsted for the yoke and trim. It is cozy for this time of the year. Your purple sweater sounds nice. If it helps -- I usually decrease every inch working down to the 
cuff -- and every l/2 to 3/4 " as I near the cuff. I also leave at least l0 stitches on the needle and cast them off when I get to the cuff -- I use 34 - 36 stitches depending on what rib I decide on - I usually do my cuffs 2.2 rib - although lxl works well too - -depending on my needle size. I find if I put a safety pin on the edge each time I decrease on the sleeve I can keep the decreases done evenly and the sleeve works out well. This will depend on your size, sleeve length etc.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

shirley, i love your red sweater,i'll be hanging around on the side lines for a while as i sprang my right thumb,i'm still working on my sweater from last kal
Happy new year.
ps. you look great in red, nan-ma


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Shirley: LOVE the red coat of many colors. That color is so becoming on you and the detail and fit is fantastic! thank you for sharing.

I'm still unable to get started! Hope soon I can.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> shirley, i love your red sweater,i'll be hanging around on the side lines for a while as i sprang my right thumb,i'm still working on my sweater from last kal
> Happy new year.
> ps. you look great in red, nan-ma


Hope your thumb heals quickly! That's so painful and annoying as everything you want to do hurts! Get better soon so you can get knitting again! Some of us haven't started as we're waiting for paychecks to get our supplies, so you're not so far behind ALL of us!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just want to show the girls Dana Kay's sweater from the coat of many colors we did in the fall. She has never done a sweater before. it is really a work of art. some of you might not have seen it. Shirley


WOW!! I'm very impressed!!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy New Year Shirley, and sweater KAL members. 
Wishing you all a happy, healthy, prosperous New Year.

I am now down to having 3 more pairs of socks and 4 sweaters(from a pattern, as the children all want the same hoodie except for color!),yet to have my Christmas gifts completed. 
I will be following you all on your new sweater KAL adventure. Enjoy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HI EVERYONE! I just wanted to let you all know I will be in and out on this forum all day. It is Tuesday so it would be great if you have started or will be starting soon to ask any questions (hope I can answer them. 

I know quite a few of you are starting this next little while so welcome! 

please read the whole thread (skim) the unimportant posts and don't forget to start any posts about your sweater with either "A" (top down sweater or "B"
coat of many colors so I will know what we are talking about and the others will too. They are two completely different sweaters. 

A- can either be your own design as far as stitches, etc OR the bomber jacket shown at the beginning of this thread. 

B - there is no pattern, you use gauge and your measurements to figure out the number of stitches and also use variegated yarn for the bottom portion. see my avatar as well as other pictures on this link. 

Newcomers! welcome! Shirley


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

For sweater B. I am just finishing the last sleeve on my pullover. I also started a cartigan during the last KAL. I will be sewing it together and then doing the sleeve on a circular. I had to do the pullover that way because it was finished and I didn't like it. I frogged the bottom, part of the neck and the sleeves. It is looking much better. I liked doing the sleeves on a circular. I will post a picture when I am finished and also the cartigan as far as I am. I need to ask a question or need help on something I did and then how to finish my mistake. Then on to sweater A.
Thanks Shirley
Judy


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.cosmicpluto.com/blog/patterns-by-laura-chau/cosmicpluto-knits-top-down-cardi-n...
Someone else asked you if it would be all right to use the above mentioned pattern for the cardi and you said YES. So tha means that I have to figure out how to do the stripes which will then be vertical, correct. Marilyn p-k in Tucson


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Even though this is a top down sweater, what if I did the bottom part of the cardi as you suggest and then when it comes to doing the yolk, I will put those stitches, do a top down including the sleeves and then attach the striped piece. Have not figured out how yet so perhaps you can assist me? Thanks Marilyn p-k in Tucson



marimom said:


> http://www.cosmicpluto.com/blog/patterns-by-laura-chau/cosmicpluto-knits-top-down-cardi-n...
> Someone else asked you if it would be all right to use the above mentioned pattern for the cardi and you said YES. So tha means that I have to figure out how to do the stripes which will then be vertical, correct. Marilyn p-k in Tucson


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I did see this cardigan but I understood that she wanted to do it as is. not with the strips vertical. We are doing the coat of many colors with the vertical bottom. it doesn't have a pattern. I still recommend the basic cardigan that I have mentioned previously on this thread for sweater A . 

If however, you want to do this sweater I guess you could do it like the B cardigan but that isn't what we planned to do. I guess you could do the bottom portion with vertical strips and then pick it up after you knit the top down yoke. I have never done a top down that way but I guess it could be done. I have no experience with doing it this way though so you would be doing it on your own. 

Actually, whatever you decide is fine with me - it is just that I won't be able to help much. We decided at the beginning to do one of three sweaters. 

A - the bomber jacket top down, or a top down using fancy stitches and designing the look of it.l and B -- the coat of many colors which has the vertical knitting for the base. 
\
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

marimom said:


> Even though this is a top down sweater, what if I did the bottom part of the cardi as you suggest and then when it comes to doing the yolk, I will put those stitches, do a top down including the sleeves and then attach the striped piece. Have not figured out how yet so perhaps you can assist me? Thanks Marilyn p-k in Tucson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you suggest is do-able. To have an invisible join, I would at the top edge of my vertical stripes pick up my stitches( the same amount you have on your top down portion) knit a row or two, then kitchener the two pieces together. This could be done whether you are making a pullover or a cardigan. Lot of stitches to kitchener, just be careful of your tension so the top and bottom and joining stitches are the same size or close enough for horse shoes!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Dana Kay -- I was hoping you might join in. You know a lot more about doing this than I do. Happy New Year! Shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Dana Kay -- I was hoping you might join in. You know a lot more about doing this than I do. Happy New Year! Shirley


Thanks Shirley, Really I just wing it!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Marimom,
I answered your question about shoulder joining on the other KAL page. Wanted to let you know incase you haven't seen it.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

All right. Here I go. I purchased some beautiful colors of Canadia yesterday. I am planning to make the cardigan - Coat of Many Colors, kind of. I think you have someplace in either these notes or your old one said something about doing the bottom in one piece. If I remember correctly, you did not like the idea but I don't remember why. So before I begin will you please help me with this? You are so giving, Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't have any real objection - as long as you can join it to your yoke properly. 

I think Dana Kay might have done hers that way. The only reason I was concerned is that I have never done it this way. The sweater I designed has the separate pieces. However, if you feel confident that you can attach the yoke, front and back to the wider piece so that it lies flat, go ahead. 

Do you plan on doing the yoke in 3 pieces (fronts, side and back) or top down in one piece. If you plan on starting at the top,and knitting the yoke in one piece - I would do it first and then make the bottom piece to measure around the bottom of the yoke. 

As I say, I didn't design it to be done this way, but that is what this KAL is about -- designing our own. Good luck. your yarn sounds great. Shirley


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, what can I say. I am always redesigning. It just came to me as a challenge and then you can show it as another way to do your beautiful work. Let you know what happens. I like your idea of doing the top down first but then I will have to attach each vertical piece as I go. Don't you think it would be easier to just attach the entire cardi bottom at once. Oh my, oh my, am I becoming a pest or what. Marilyn p-k



Designer1234 said:


> I don't have any real objection - as long as you can join it to your yoke properly.
> 
> I think Dana Kay might have done hers that way. The only reason I was concerned is that I have never done it this way. The sweater I designed has the separate pieces. However, if you feel confident that you can attach the yoke, front and back to the wider piece so that it lies flat, go ahead.
> 
> ...


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I have done my bottom piece in one piece, but am waiting to go on to see where to go from here. Do I allow for an opening on the armhole before picking up the yoke? Should I do the yoke in 3 pieces? I divided it in half and marked it, and then each half again for reference points.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If I were going to do it I would start at the neck (top down pattern) with the one color yoke - decreasing at the shoulders so that the top of the shoulders would be like a raglan(look at the bomber jacket picture) I would do it down to where we put the sleeves on a holder--and then I would knit a few rows under the arm so that you have something to attach the bottom portion to. I would THEN knit the bottom which would be vertical around the sweater (not including the front bands which would be put on the whole sweater last) and make my bottom the same size as the bottom of the yoke piece. then I would join the top and the bottom - using a good joining stitch (you could google it for a fancy joining stitch) - 

I have never done this but I think if you are careful with your measurements it would work. then pick up the stitches for the sleeves, knit the sleeves and then do the collar, then do the front bands then do the bottom band.

I will have to try it on my next sweater. let me know how it is going and if you get a chance put a photo in as you go along. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

B SWEATER -personally, I would do it in three pieces -- I would fold it so that there are two fronts and the back -- leaving enough along the fronts for the border ( l - 1.5 inches. I would then decide how many stitches you would want under the arm and then pick up the back stitches and start the back yoke like I do in the instructions. I would then leave a few stitches for under the arms and then pick up the fronts one at a time. I would follow the yoke instructions on Coat of many colors. (B)

I love your yarn. what color are you doing the yoke? YOu could also do the top down (A) yoke I mentioned in my previous post but you would have to end up with exactly the right width -- doing it with the bottom already knitted would work better in 3 pieces in my opinion.

Remember, when you are attaching stitches to the sides of a piece as in this case -- knit three and miss a row all the way along the vertical end - your knitted rows will be at the top and there are more rows than stitches so you do 3 stitches for 4 rows. that way it should lie flat. otherwise you will find it gathers. you might have to adjust that a bit by reducing the stitches a bit more, or less - you want it to lie flat. hope this helps. Shirley :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

The yarn I used was Universal Classic Shades "stained glass" which is orange, reds, blues and purples with some tweeded. This was a 70% acrylic 30% wool. The only thing that matched at all seemed to be Stitch Nation Full o'Sheep by Red Heart which is 100% peruvian wool. I got it in a bright orange which they call "clementine". It is a perfect color match, so I will have to treat the entire thing as wool. My gauge is off a wee bit, but I can adjust for that. I LOVE bright colors.

Thanks Shirley, this is so exciting for me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am always attracted to bright colors too - I love the warm bright colors -- I 
have made some things with subdued colors but when it comes right down to it I feel happy when I wear colors that are bright and cheerful. 

People have told me 'you should wear something that is more subdued as people notice you too much -- I don't care but it isn't that I want the attention really, it is that I feel better and am drawn to a warm palette - also I like to mix colors that 'don't' belong together. grin. 

Kindred spirit!! Shirley


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Shirley, that is exactly the way I feel. I paint the same way. The colors just make me feel good. It isn't about being noticed, it is just what they say to me. I love what you do.

Fara


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley,
Good advice there!
There are so many ways of doing things. Yes I did put my vertical body of the sweater together as one piece and I did pick up to leave some fullness as that is sort of in style now and I can always use a bit more room in that area of my body. 
You really learn from your first sweater and there are things I would do a bit different to do again,
The one thing that you must keep in mind no matter how you are constructing or assembling your sweater, is that for it to all go together as your minds eye sees it, you must measure, measure, measure. Know what you need, know at what gauge you are knitting. Keep in mind that if using different yarns or different colors even, the gauge can change. Do gauge swatches for the different yarn and/or different color yarns. Good planning shows in the results!

There are so many features you can have in your sweater, cables, a lace panel insert, etc. The sky is the limit, and Bless Shirley for taking her basic design and giving it to everyone, and allowing the freedom of expanding on her design. Finishing a sweater you creat on your own, pretty much, will take how you look at your craft in a whole new way.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Fara,
Love the patterning on your boby piece! Yarn looks really soft too. :thumbup:


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks DanaKay, you are also a great inspiration for me. I am having a ball with it. In between, I am trying to do a "grandfather" sweater for my boyfriend. Always have to have something to carry in my bag!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean I have a question about the first sweater. You said that you knit with two colors of varigated, how were you able to do just one row of each color?? Were you using double pointed needles and sliding back and forth to start with the other color?? This is the only way I can think of doing it to have just one row of each color. I bought my yarn yesterday and have been playing with it to figure out how to do it. 

My daughter suggested using the yoke color and doing a three color tunisian, but I want to do the first one all knitted. I'll do another one that way later, I did a swatch of it and do like the stitch.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Jessica-Jean I have a question about the first sweater. You said that you knit with two colors of varigated, how were you able to do just one row of each color?? Were you using double pointed needles and sliding back and forth to start with the other color?? This is the only way I can think of doing it to have just one row of each color. I bought my yarn yesterday and have been playing with it to figure out how to do it.
> 
> My daughter suggested using the yoke color and doing a three color tunisian, but I want to do the first one all knitted. I'll do another one that way later, I did a swatch of it and do like the stitch.


I didn't do one 'row' of each colour; I did one 'ridge'. Garter stitch 'ridge' = two rows. That way, the colours were always changed on the same edge and NO ENDS!

It might also be possible to work it with three colours ... I haven't swatched that, but I think I can imagine it. One row of one colour, change yarn/colour, one row of new and pick up the third on the beginning edge .... Can you picture it?


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good Jessica-Jean. Sorry, Shirley, I haven't started. I have an index finger shedding skin and is still a bit touchy after an infection under the quick. Taking antibiotics for it. My gauge will not be even as I am still holding it in the air even as I write. It's awkward for now, but will soon be OK and I will catch up later. 

I love the warm colours Justfara is using.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I just finished remaking my first pullover (from first KAL). That would be sweater B coat of many colors. I frogged the neck, sleeves and bottom band. You can see from the last KAL my neck was bunched. I took your suggestion (or was it DanaKay's) to go even a size smaller needle on the neck. I actually did that to the last 4-5 rows. The sleeves looked funny and fit that way. I like them now. I changed the bottom band to the purple yoke color and used the smaller size 6 that I used on the collar and the sleeve ribbing. It fits fine, more of a tunic style. I am wearing it now, matches my pajamas. HaHa.
I will post a picture soon. I am also in the middle of a cartigan that I want add a hood (sweater B) Not quite like DanaKay's because I will do a three needle bindoff at the top. The front band is seed stitch but I will do the sleeves and bottom band in a rib maybe 2x2 since I did the pullover in a 1x1. I will start sweater A when the coat of many colors cartigan is finished.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I just finished remaking my first pullover (from first KAL). That would be sweater B coat of many colors. I frogged the neck, sleeves and bottom band. You can see from the last KAL my neck was bunched. I took your suggestion (or was it DanaKay's) to go even a size smaller needle on the neck. I actually did that to the last 4-5 rows. The sleeves looked funny and fit that way. I like them now. I changed the bottom band to the purple yoke color and used the smaller size 6 that I used on the collar and the sleeve ribbing. It fits fine, more of a tunic style. I am wearing it now, matches my pajamas. HaHa.
> I will post a picture soon. I am also in the middle of a cartigan that I want add a hood (sweater B) Not quite like DanaKay's because I will do a three needle bindoff at the top. The front band is seed stitch but I will do the sleeves and bottom band in a rib maybe 2x2 since I did the pullover in a 1x1. I will start sweater A when the coat of many colors cartigan is finished.


Wow! I'm still waiting for my yarn to be delivered! Had to wait until the first for paycheck to order it and now waiting until the 9th for delivery. Then I'll begin. I'm so slow anyway this just means allof you will be finishing as I cast on. Hopefully I can learn from all of your comments and avoid making my typical rookie mistakes.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished remaking my first pullover (from first KAL). That would be sweater B coat of many colors. I frogged the neck, sleeves and bottom band. You can see from the last KAL my neck was bunched. I took your suggestion (or was it DanaKay's) to go even a size smaller needle on the neck. I actually did that to the last 4-5 rows. The sleeves looked funny and fit that way. I like them now. I changed the bottom band to the purple yoke color and used the smaller size 6 that I used on the collar and the sleeve ribbing. It fits fine, more of a tunic style. I am wearing it now, matches my pajamas. HaHa.
> ...


I used yarn from my stash for the coat of many colors. I just barely made it with the purple yarn in my pullover. There isn't much more left of the varigated either. I have much more from the cartigan although I used more than one color for the bottom part to have enough. I will post it soon, you will see the many stripes in the bottom part, lots of ends to weave. I have no idea what I bought it for or what I had in mind when I bought it. I just frogged the whole yoke on one of the cartigan fronts. I made two for the same side.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shirley - I am finally finishing off sweater B. But I'm really confused about the sleeves. Your instructions say to "measure around your arm top to get a general idea of how wide the circumference." Am I measuring my actual shoulder or the shoulder of the sweater now that I have joined the fronts and back? Or am I measuring from the shoulder seam to yoke? If I measure from shoulder seam to yoke I get 7 1/2 inches - double that for the back and I get 15 inches. This is one reason why I stopped at the last KAL. Please help. I really want to finish it. Thanks for all you help. Karol~~


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

"B SWEATER -I lay the sweater flat - or if you have already sewn the sides - I lie it flat --it will be a DROP SLEEVE.

I am a medium -large size and my yoke and sleeve width are the same as I knitted them that way. 

My pullover is l5" around, or 7.5 from shoulder to under arm seam on one side. 
I like my pullover a little narrower around the sleeve top as I like a nice fit. 

for my Cardigan - I have added one inch on each side which makes it l7" around the sleeve where it joins the yoke. I do this because I am taking the cardigan off and on and I like a bit more movement room . If the yoke is joined front and back at the shoulder -- it should measure l7" -- if however you want your sleeve a bit tighter you can join them a bit above the bottom of the yoke. 

It sounds as if you are correct. If you are wondering, why not baste it with a different yarn (I did that on my first pullover and my first cardigan) and put it in my notebook. that way I know how wide I want my yoke and sleeve size. 

I just realized I haven't put my diagrams onto this forum. I will do so right away- that might make it a big easier. It depends on your size. If you are a small person you will need less sleeve circumference - if you are bustier and 
a larger size than me you might need to make your sleeve deeper. 

I hope this helps you. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Go to the following link - for coat of many colors information. most will be on this forum, but it might be an idea to read these pages. Shirley

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

-----------------
Page 1 - information - and requirements

Page 4 - instructions for doing the bottom portion (color play) of your sweater

PAGE 11 - pictures of sweater shape -- helpful - diagrams etc. more information on yokes. (if you want to see the pictures larger than on the new forum - go to the above link)

Page 13 - information - discussion

Page 14 - information for finishing

Page l7 - discussing knitting in the round

Page 20 - more information.
Last updated: Dec 22, 11 08:50:01

Karoy -- go to page ll and check out the diagrams.

I am a medium-large size at the top. I just measured my pullover - it is l5" around at the edge of the yoke -- or 7.5 for each half. I like it to fit quite closely - for my cardigans I add one inch on each end which makes my sleeve l7 inches wide as I like a bit more room for taking the sweater on and off. I usually plan my yoke to meet these widths although if you have a shorter yoke or a wider yoke - you can join your bottoms at the right width - even if it is into the bottom portion of the sweater or above the yoke bottom.

I would suggest that you baste the side seams - then try it on, and see whether you are at the right yoke width -- and start your sleeves. I usually do them flat (see #ll) -- the pages shown are from the first KAL and are helpful. I hope this helps. (It depends on yours size - if you are very small you might want a smaller sleeve circumference, and if you are larger you might want to add some circumference. Shirley

ps - some of this is repeated. It is worthwhile to read all the pages I have mentioned above and print if you feel they would be helpful.

Once it is put together at the shoulders we will join under the arms and down the sides. We will then finish off by doing the neck, collar if you want one, front bands and bottom bands


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

B SWEATER YOKE INSTRUCTIONS - PLEASE COPY 

Y o k e i n s t r u c t i o n s --



First of all, make sure the bottom portion of your sweater gives you enough slack and fit around the hips. 
Now make sure you have carefully worked in the yarn ends at both the top and the bottom of your back and fronts or front. 
You are now ready to start the yoke. 

================================
Working on the right side  cast on (* 3 stitches miss 1* -across the back) there are more rows than stitches  so you wont require as many stitches * k 3 skip 1* works well for me , but make sure you end up with a nice flat back and fronts.
------------------------ 
Now to decide how deep you want your yoke. This is the most difficult part of the sweater to calculate and how you make your yoke depends on whether you are busty or not. I am definitely not so I have been thinking about this since we started doing this workshop. See bottom of this post for some thoughts on how to achieve a bustier yoke. 
-----------------------
Back ---
Do 2 or 4 rows reverse stocking stitch. ( This gives you a nice base for your yoke and hides any problems with your pick up stitches. ) Now you are ready to knit your yoke. Check out the picture of my red cardigan to see what I mean.\
=============================
Decide how deep you want your yoke..
----------------------------------------------


I find that a 9 wide yoke gives me LOTS of room for a cardigan. For my pullover I used a 7 yoke . If you are heavier on top you might want to do a l0 yoke.
========================================

If you check out my pictures on the first page of this forum, you will see that I have added some shell stitch rows just to make the yoke more interesting  I have also used the following stitch- 

Right side  knit 
WS  purl 
RS -*K2 together  knit one* across piece 
WS- K1 Knit in hole bar, across the yoke. (this gives a nice row,) 
Repeat these four rows. Then revert back to stocking stitch (see my sweaters)
--------------------------------------------------
You can make a slanted shoulder or a straight shoulder- whichever you wish. I find the straight across shoulder for the back works for me. If you have sloping shoulders you might want to slant them a couple of rows. (This is where individual sweaters for individual people vary). 
---------------------------
Make sure you mark down in your notebook what you do  at the end you can also note whether you might want to do it differently  or if you are happy with the shape. 
---------------------------

Once you reach the neck - you have to decide how many stitches you need for your neck.

I have a handy book which started me designing 

All Sweaters in every gauge - Barbara Goldstein which was published in 1986
I am taking the neck stitches from her book as I want to have a starting point for you.
---------------------------------------------------------------
If you have made a cardigan or a pullover with the same stitch count that you are using and you like the neck  you can use it as an example. Make sure to mark your stitches down in your notebook.


****I make the pullover with a deeper neck (in other words I start decreasing for the neck edge sooner than if I was making a cardigan  this helps keep the neck fairly narrow as it is deeper and therefore will fit over my head. see my wine pullover picture****

I have use this number on each of my sweaters regardless of my gauge . I dont worry if each of my sweaters has a slightly different sized neck. I have a small neck so I usually use the small size for my neck even though my sweater will be large.

+++++Back neck stitches (place on stitch holder)++++++++

Small  p/u 24 stitches p/u ( pick up)
Medium  p/u 27 stitches  
Large -p/u 30 

Bindoff balance of shoulder stitches on each side of your neck. 

method - count your number of stitches across the back  subtract the desired number of neck stitches see above chart divide the remaining stitches in half to obtain your shoulder stitches.. Knit this number  pick up the required Back stitches put on a holder - - knit the other shoulder stitches. 
You are now ready to start the front yokes. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are two or three ways you can increase the bust line  either add rows to the edge, or  use a larger needle and make your front yoke deeper than the back  - You can also cast on 4 stitches miss one  which will give you more slack. with the reverse stocking stitch I think it will work
note the rev. ss where I picked up the yoke and note the fancy strips -- 


Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A and B Sweater -- Dana Kay's method for making pockets!

I can certainly try and tell you how I make the pockets. It all starts with knowing how large you want your pocket, and where you want the pocket on your sweater. 
The kitchener stitch is just like you do at the toes of top-down socks. 
The three needle bind off : Right sides of work facing each other, equal number of stitches on both pieces.
Live stitches on each piece, needles facing to the right.
insert third needle as if to knit into first stitch on the front needle, then insert needle into the first stitch on the back needle, knit the two stitches together. One stitch is now on the third needle. repeat with the next stitch on front and back needle. When you have 2 stitches on the third needle you slip the first stitch you put on over the stitch you just put on like we do when binding off.

here is information from Dana Kay

I can certainly try and tell you how I make the pockets. It all starts with knowing how large you want your pocket, and where you want the pocket on your sweater. Knowing your gauge....stitches per inch really helps. I had 5 stitches to the inch on my sweater. 
I place the bottom of my pocket approx 2 inches from the bottom edge of the varigated. This measurement does not include the bottom band.
I allow 4 inches for the opening to put my hand in my pocket. You would need to allow more room for say a mans hand or larger size hands. I add (1) inch on each size of the 4 inches for a total of 6 inches. I then knit a 6 x 6 inch square. DONOT bind off, put the stitches on a stitch holder. 
I bind off on the purl row where I want the opening to my pocket to be, then on the next knit row (1) inch above/below (depending on the direction of your right side row), of opening I start knitting in my pocket back. Basically I knit the first 5 stitches of my pocket back stitches together with the stitches on my sweater front.
I then slip the rest of the stitches onto my left hand needle from the stitch holder and knit the stitches allowed for pocket opening and knit the last (1) inch of the pocket back stitches together with the stitches on my sweater front. Now my pocket is in and have three sides to sew on the wrong side of my sweater. I only go through the back bumps on the sweater so the seam don't show on the front of my sweater. 
The dress on the pockets is made by picking up stitches directly under the bound off stitches of the pocket opening and knitting a couple of rows (garter stitch) everything else I tried wanted to curl, and I didn't want to seam the whole edge of the dressing down.


The kitchener stitch is just like you do at the toes of top-down socks.

The three needle bind off : Right sides of work facing each other, equal number of stitches on both pieces.
Live stitches on each piece, needles facing to the right.
insert third needle as if to knit into first stitch on the front needle, then insert needle into the first stitch on the back needle, knit the two stitches together. One stitch is now on the third needle. repeat with the next stitch on front and back needle. When you have 2 stitches on the third needle you slip the first stitch you put on over the stitch you just put on like we do when binding off.

You Tube.com also has many videos on the kitchener stitch and the Three needle bind off. If you find visual helpful.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Shirley - the diagrams make more sense to me. I'll let you know how it goes. Karol~~


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean I have a question about the first sweater. You said that you knit with two colors of varigated, how were you able to do just one row of each color?? Were you using double pointed needles and sliding back and forth to start with the other color?? This is the only way I can think of doing it to have just one row of each color. I bought my yarn yesterday and have been playing with it to figure out how to do it.
> ...


Yes I can picture it, but I'm going to try it with a circular needle and see if it works that way with two colors first, if not I'll do it with the three the way you described it, I'm using a bright varigated (bonbon print), a muted varigated (Pink Tones) and white. All Red Heart. I love pink, and I think the three colors will look good together.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

justfara said:


> I have done my bottom piece in one piece, but am waiting to go on to see where to go from here. Do I allow for an opening on the armhole before picking up the yoke? Should I do the yoke in 3 pieces? I divided it in half and marked it, and then each half again for reference points.


WOW!!! Your work is beautiful!! I love that yarn too.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

justfara said:


> I have done my bottom piece in one piece, but am waiting to go on to see where to go from here. Do I allow for an opening on the armhole before picking up the yoke? Should I do the yoke in 3 pieces? I divided it in half and marked it, and then each half again for reference points.


Beautiful work. I love the design you put in to it. I love the colors too. Is the yarn Amazing? What is the colorway?
Judy


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shirley - one more stupid question on sweater B. Do you make the sleeves separate from the yokes or pick up stitches and knit down to the wrist? Thanks for your patience. Karol~~


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

B SWEATER ANSWER -- I pick up the stitches -- but you can do it either way. This is your sweater and you decide how you want to do it - grin.'

I want you all to jump in and do things your own way- that is the idea of this KAL - to 'go for it' . I know it is difficult if you are used to following an exact pattern --

Just remember to mark down EVERYTHING in your book. That way you won't have to guess - also mark down your feelings about each step and how you would try it differently. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SWEATER A

HOW are your sweaters coming along ? Have you decided to put in any fancy stitches or colors to the top portion? This is a fun sweater to do and you have your basic pattern - so how about adding some seed stitch, or a cable or two, or a y/o row -- or if you are making the bomber jacket -- put in some different width stripes --in 3 or 4 colors -- or in one color with a pattern. on and on - the varieties are endless.

The Bomber jacket will be shorter than a regular cardigan and will be ribbed on the bottom -- You can use a fancy rib and you can use the same ribbing on the sleeve. 

OR you can do the cardigan with different stitches and use one button at the top like I did on my wine sweater (which I love, by the way and wear all the time). You can also put a hood on it - (you can do that on both types of sweaters).

Keep notes! you will forget how many stitches you used. I do rough notes and then transfer it into my book now - but my original notes are there for referral. 

--------
I started a different type of top down pullover - than I thought I would - I will give you the pattern and some pictures this weekend. I have the top down and am deciding what to do with the bottom. It is a one color and I am having 'fun' ???? with deciding how to change it so that it is a good fit for me which is always a challenge. 

Keep in touch, ladies! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SWEATERS A and B -BUTTONS OR ZIPPER????

MY TOP DOWN PATTERN calls for a zipper and ********

I hate doing zippers - so I just added a knitted 
border on both fronts - with buttons and button holes in most cases but with just one button at the neck with my wine sweater. 

It is a matter of figuring out what you want. 

I usually put 5 - 6 medium sized buttons on the front after I have done my collar - I usually put a pattern on the collar but not always. 

I pick up stitches - starting at the collar and measuring to the bottom of the bottom band - 3 stitches to 4 rows or whatever lies flat - with one size smaller needle than the sweater body. I do garter stitch for l - l.5 inchs wide - and cast off with a larger needle so that it doesn't pull up tight. 



Then I measure the length and divide the length into the number of buttons I want. on the right band. I put a safety pin on the finished side where I want each button -- (then I "knit' 3 rows so that I am starting the next row at the top. I usually
put the first button safety pin about l" below the collar edge.I find with my sweaters I usually have l5 - l7 stitches between the pins -adjusting so that there are an even number of stitches between the pins with one pin ending up beside the bottom ribbing.


On the right side - I measure the first band and cast on exactly the same number of stitches so that the bands are even. 
then I measure where the center of my button will be - knit to one stitch before that -- cast on 2 or 3 stitches and then pick up the previous row=2 or 3 stitches from where I cast on -- then measure 
the distance between the next button and knit to one stitch before the pin - and do the same thing. I then count the stitches I have made between the two pins and that is the number I use between all the rest of my button holes. I then start the button hole band -I lay the right side (buttonhole side i am working on) on top of the pins.
Each time I put it beside the pin on the other side to make sure i am 
doing the buttonholes in the right place. 
==========
NOTE:The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib 1" wide -- I always make a wider ribbing and sometimes do a fancy rib. I like at least l.5 and usually do 2" - especially on the Bomber jacket. YOu will want one button to be on the bottom so when you measure use the full length of your sweater from the collar to the bottom of the rib.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the top down sweater I am knitting -- I have two bomber jackets and just finished a cardigan so now I am working on a pullover. I am using the yoke to the following pattern Top Down Pullover - Lion Brand - it has a ribbed yoke and I am working on the bottom now. I like the way the top fits me as I am smaller on the top than the bottom and sometimes my tops look too large - (that is why I started doing my own thing)

The pattern calls for rolled sleeves and bottom but i am going to do some fancy ribbing instead and make them full length - haven't decided and likely won't until I get there. I am also 
shaping with 3 ribs under each arm -- p2 knit 3, p2k3,p2k3-p2

I like the way it shaped with my wine cardigan.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool! What yarn are you using? I may have some like it and was wondering what to do with it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am using loops and threads impeccable -worsted -- 18 st. 4 " 24 rows.

It is really turning out nicely --

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0580.html


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern ! Looks too hard for me!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the top down sweater I am knitting -- I have two bomber jackets and just finished a cardigan so now I am working on a pullover. I am using the yoke to the following pattern Top Down Pullover - Lion Brand - it has a ribbed yoke and I am working on the bottom now. I like the way the top fits me as I am smaller on the top than the bottom and sometimes my tops look too large - (that is why I started doing my own thing)
> 
> The pattern calls for rolled sleeves and bottom but i am going to do some fancy ribbing instead and make them full length - haven't decided and likely won't until I get there. I am also
> shaping with 3 ribs under each arm -- p2 knit 3, p2k3,p2k3-p2
> ...


I have that pattern and have yarn to make it. I was going to use it for the KAL but remembered I have a top down plain sweater pattern. I am going to add something down the front, not cables because I know how to do them, but something else. I have been looking in Barbara Walkers treasury of knitting patterns and came up with a honey comb pattern. However I will still be looking until I start the pattern AFTER I finish my coat of many colors cartigan. After all that I will make the sweater pattern from Lion Brand. I will be anxious to see a finished picture.
Boy you are a fast knitter. I love all your work especially your avatar sweater.
Thanks for the help. By the way, my pullover is changed with better neck, new sleevers and better bottom band. I wore it all day yesterday (sweater B from last KAL). I got compliments at the gym and at the grocery store. Next I will wear it to the new LYS that just opened up. I will post pictures of both sweater B's
Judy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so pleased that you are happy with both sweaters. It is so much fun to knit 'out of the box' and to have the courage to 

make your own sweaters in your own design. You will likely never completely follow a pattern again - grin. 

It opens new doors! AND frees you to use your imagination. Good job -- Hope you will post pictures soon. If you have problems send me the pictures to 

[email protected] and I will try to post them for you. 
shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley,
Love your new top down! Lovely color. I am looking so forward to seeing all the new sweaters from this KAL, even though I have too much on my plate right now to start a new one for myself at the moment.

Every time I see a yoke like that, I think Fair Aisle. Wondering if anyone will put some color design on theirs. That is what I would like to do when I can free up some knitting time. 
Right now I have needle sizes in use from size 0 thru size 7 and there are only 7 days in a week!

I made two sweaters(gifts for the Gchildren)and put zippers in. Wasn't too bad. I used the sweater yarn to put them in and needle and thread to secure the top and bottom in the place I wanted. 
The thing to watch for is that you keep it flat by not stretching your knitted piece, but keeping it relaxed as the zipper fabric is firm. So make sure you have knitted fabric ease, so you don't have buckling.
If you would rather knit in the zipper, there is a you tube video on how to do that. Its an extra process and I ended up not going that route since I was short on time. 
Happy Knitting!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Lovely pattern ! Looks too hard for me!


You can do this! Really, all knitting is just one stitch at a time and its only sticks and sting! You never know what you can do until you try!
I never thought I would knit anything without a pattern to tell me every little stitch, but I did!
You try something and if it don't work out, you can take it out and try something else. Its a process.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Shirley and all KAL knitters! I'm finally getting around to posting! I also have been in the midst of finishing up some projects committed to before Christmas. But I have on the needles now, a top down sweater from a pattern in Knitters magazine, K104 2011. I am using leftover yarn for the different colors - all but one are boucle-type, to match in guage, the main color, which is JoAnn's - Sensations self-striping boucle. I've had this yarn for a year or so and have been looking for the right project to use it and voila! Haven't decided yet what variations I'll use once I get the yoke done, but thought I'd post some progress pics.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Shirley and all KAL knitters! I'm finally getting around to posting! I also have been in the midst of finishing up some projects committed to before Christmas. But I have on the needles now, a top down sweater from a pattern in Knitters magazine, K104 2011. I am using leftover yarn for the different colors - all but one are boucle-type, to match in guage, the main color, which is JoAnn's - Sensations self-striping boucle. I've had this yarn for a year or so and have been looking for the right project to use it and voila! Haven't decided yet what variations I'll use once I get the yoke done, but thought I'd post some progress pics. Thaks again for inspiring us all, Shirley! Happy 2012! Pam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PAM -I LOVE IT!! that is going to be an absolutely gorgeous sweater. I think your colors will look wonderful and it will be a one of a kind for sure. I am so glad you are joining us -- 

WE ALL learn from each other -- I have some bouclet and I am going to do one next! mine is in shades of pinks and turquoise and I am going to keep my eyes open for some other shades -- or maybe I will use plain yarn and vary the two? See - you have my creative juices working overtime. Please keep in touch and I think your sweater will be gorgeous- I like your pattern. Shirley


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, Shirley! Sorry about the double post - the first time I clicked send it never showed that it had posted, so of course I clicked it again! : ) Looking forward to seeing what develops. Pam


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW!! Is that lovely!! I want one like it! Love your colors and your work is beautiful too! Are you doing the body in black like in the pattern picture?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I love the colors and the yarn and the pattern. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> WOW!! Is that lovely!! I want one like it! Love your colors and your work is beautiful too! Are you doing the body in black like in the pattern picture?


Thanks for your kind words - I thought about doing it in black, but black is not a color I normally use, and I would have had to go buy it. Considering the stash I already have, I wanted to try to use some of it. So the main color is actually the green varigated yarn you see in the pictue - it has a lot of "cream" in it, so I'm hoping that will set off the other colors.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pam, this is one pretty sweater! Wow!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely Sweater, Pam. Like your colours in boucle. It looks so soft and cuddly. Nice work!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pstabach said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!! Is that lovely!! I want one like it! Love your colors and your work is beautiful too! Are you doing the body in black like in the pattern picture?
> ...


 Cool! Can't wait to see the finished project!!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks DanaKay & fibrefay!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

While I was in the middle of making this sweater, I started a cardigan for my boyfriend cause he's getting cold all the time and some sale yarn arrived that he loved. In that box was a pattern book from Nashua which has a gorgeous yoke pattern, this is "Nashua Handknits" Volume 2 and the sweater's yoke is "Leaf Yolk Cardigan" 

So, after doing the lower body which I did in my multi colors, it has you do sleeves before picking up the yoke. As soon as I finish his sweater, I will go back and try it that way to catch up with you all. 

It just seemed like a message that the book arrived when I was thinking about what to do. Meanwhile, I am one week into his sweawter, front and back are done and I started the sleeves last night! Hope to have a pic up by the weekend. It's a very very fast v neck cardigan done in knit on the back and k1p1 on the front. Super easy and even gives him pockets.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sounds like a nice sweater to knit! make sure you post a picture! Shirley


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I promise I will. I think Shirley, what your idea was to learn to make them without patterns, and that IS what I want to start doing, but there are SO many out there and even doing one every 2 weeks there is never enough time!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley here! How are you coming along on your sweaters. There hasn't been much discussion lately. I hope you are still working on your sweaters. I am working on my top down ribbed sweater and have nearly finished the body portion. Hope to do the sleeves this week. 

I would appreciate it if you drop by and let us know how your sweaters are progressing -- Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

'Will post pictures of my sweaters" judy.


Judy - looking forward to seeing pictures of your sweaters.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am working on the second sleeve of sweater B coat of many colors cartigan. I am going to do a hood with a 3 needle bindoff and then I am going to do the band in seed stitch. I did a 2x2 rib on the first sleeve and like it so am planning to do it on the bottom band.
My sweater B pullover is done but needs blocking. I will post both of them when I am done.
Then I will start my sweater A top down.
Back to my sweater.
Thanks Shirley
Judy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad to hear you are nearly finished two of our sweaters! And plan on starting another one! I will watch for the pictures! Shirley


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be starting my top down pull over on Monday unless my grand daughter and my great grand daughter arrive from Redding California. If they do I will start mine on Tuesday or Wedesday. I had some oral dental surgery done and it has slowed me down. Hope that is ok.
9a


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm still in some kind of holding pattern; not knitting on my sweater ... from the Fall KAL. Sorry.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Shirley, I haven't gotten very far yet, but I did figure out how to only have one row of each of the two colors I chose. Basically I end up chasing myself. Cast on with one color, knit back with the other. Slide everything to the other end of the circular needles and knit with the first (cast on) color. Then you repeat with the purl rows, purl across with the bottom color and then slide it back and switch.

I like the way it's breaking up the pooling of the two varigateds. My yoke is going to be white, unless I decide that the contrast is too stark, I might go with a softer pink. (In case you hadn't noticed I like pink!!)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like the pink! this will be a lovely sweater! Shirley


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Hi Shirley, I haven't gotten very far yet, but I did figure out how to only have one row of each of the two colors I chose. Basically I end up chasing myself. Cast on with one color, knit back with the other. Slide everything to the other end of the circular needles and knit with the first (cast on) color. Then you repeat with the purl rows, purl across with the bottom color and then slide it back and switch.
> 
> I like the way it's breaking up the pooling of the two varigateds. My yoke is going to be white, unless I decide that the contrast is too stark, I might go with a softer pink. (In case you hadn't noticed I like pink!!)


I love your idea and will try it on my next sweater. I have LOTS of ends to weave. Don't make the contrast too much. You will see when I am done with my cartigan. That is what I did. I am using stash yarn and that is the color I had the most of that matched. Good stash buster, but wish I had chosen the soft green and bought more yarn to match. Oh well, there is always another sweater. I love the coat of many colors idea with the stripes being vertical. I think that it helps my large size hips.
Thanks Shirley for the pattern and KAL.
Judy


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

My top down sweater is progressing a bit slowly - seems like I haven't had as much time to work on it, but I have about 7-8 inches done on the body, maybe 3-4 more inches to go and then I will start the sleeves. Picture attached. Pam


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am beginning to feel really bad about the projects I want to be a part of this year. I found a top down sweater to do and have not started. Plus I want to be a part of the stitch pattern 8 inch square a day. Have not started that either. I am still trying to complete a a poncho for my son's wife. It is for her birthday, which was Jan.3. Prayfully I will catch up at some time.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

love you sweater Pstabach.  I really like the colors especially the green and the way it is knitting up. Is that a varigated or are you making your own stripes?


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to know if the cardigan can be knitt in different colors yarn that also would have different weight and textures. My yarn is not varigated but I would like to knit the sweater using the yarn I have. I like the stripes but I am scared about the process. I am just beginning to design my own garmets. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Paulette - don't let yourself feel bad about what you haven't done yet - it takes all the joy out of being creative if you feel you HAVE to do this or that. I would just concentrate on getting the poncho done first and then choose the project in your queue that will give you the most joy and work on that. Most of us have severl projects on the needles at one time, plus many more "in queue" - just have fun and enjoy what you are doing. God bless! Pam


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> love you sweater Pstabach. I really like the colors especially the green and the way it is knitting up. Is that a varigated or are you making your own stripes?


The top part is different yarns, but the green & white is variegated that way. Thanks for your kind words - I love knitting and Shirley is really great at drawing out the creativeness in us all!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope you will just decide to not worry about what you aren't able to do and do whatever projects make you happy.

I hope you will join us when you are ready and if I can help you in any way, please send me a private message, or post, whatever you wish. 

Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Pam, I always give good advice but find myself not using it. I plan to create a to do list for the first part of this year. and take it from there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Answer - different weight -- 

If you are talking about the coat of Many colors I have used worsted with a small amount of sport weight thrown in but I would not recommend it -- It is much better if you use either one or the other. If you have a lighter weight yarn maybe you could add fine yarn to it to be closer to your gauge. 

I do a lot of things that aren't necessarily by the 'rules' but some things work, and some don't work as well. Shirley designer1234


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Shirley, Haven't started mine yet. Received my yarn and my new needles. Am in the middle(literally) of a crocheted shawl for my granddaughter's baptism which is in Feb. When that's done and over with I'll begin my Jasmine sweater. You'll all be finished by then but so it goes. I'm anxious to see the pictures, too.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all! Just a quick update on my progress with the top down sweater...I finished the body and one sleeve this week. Will start the other sleeve today. Will hopefully finish his upcoming week and post a picture.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not started mine yet either. I shouls be finished this poncho for my DIL next week then I will start.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I finished both sleeves of my coat of many colors cartigan sweater B. I am working on the hood. I am going straight up with needles and doing a three needle bind off. I hope it works. 
Judy


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I have not started mine yet either. I shouls be finished this poncho for my DIL next week then I will start.


Thanks, Paulette. Glad I'm not the only one! We'll work together!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not to worry -- This is not a class and there are no knitting police here. I just wanted to have a place where we can discuss our work and help each other. 

How are the rest of you doing? I hope some of the girls who said they were going to join us - have done so. I am working away on my ribbed top -top down sweater. Have the body portion nearly finished and will be starting the sleeves. 

We have had dreadfully cold weather -30C this past week but it is nicer now although still cold. I guess it sounds crazy to some of you when I say the weather is nice at -17C - grin. We are going to a retirement party for a friend and I am hoping my sweater will be finished by next Saturday. It is going to be quite nice. Shirley


----------



## archer (Aug 30, 2011)

pattys76, thank you so much for this information. I have been trying to figure out how to do one row of color for years. Never did accomplish this. but now I have your technique. Thanks again. archer


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

After doing my all around the body color changing panel, I was trying to figure out what to do with my yoke. I found something really cute in a book from Nashua Handknits Volume 2 (leaf yoke cardigan) and it has you do both sleeves from the bottom up and then attach them all and work the yoke up from there. It seemed like a great idea, so I decided to do that. Just finished the 2nd one last night and will have them attached tonight.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That looks very interesting - maybe once you have the sleeves attached you could walk us through how you did them. I do like that idea if you are designing. Shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

JustFara,
That is going to be a really pretty sweater!:thumbup: Love the pattern and colors. Are you going to do a raglan yoke once you attach your sleeves?


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i wish i could knit but..right now the dr says no knitting after 11am, didn't say why, just no knitting. i'm just getting good and started at 11am with my health problems it takes a long time to get started. so... i can't work on my sweater, i'll do what dr says untill i get bored, but i'll be looking in from time to time ((((hugs to all)))) and enjoy your sweaters


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> JustFara,
> That is going to be a really pretty sweater!:thumbup: Love the pattern and colors. Are you going to do a raglan yoke once you attach your sleeves?


It looks as if it works out as a raglan in reverse. I now have it all connected onto one needle. I need to decrease on both sides of each sleeve for the next every other row for the next 24 rows and then go on for this leaf pattern. I will still have to put on borders, collar or hood and bottoms.. oy


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

justfara said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > JustFara,
> ...


You are going to be soooo happy with your creation! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Justfara, I am anxious to see yours done and hear how you did it. I love the colors and the pattern stitch. I am not that creative.
Shirley, I just finished my sweater B, coat of many colors cartigan. I will block it along with my coat of many colors pullover and then post a picture. I love the cartigan. I have it on now.
I will start my top down sweater tonight. It will be a pullover. I was looking in Barbara Walkers book of stitch patterns. I found a honeycomb pattern that I like. I intend to put that down the front of my pullover. Or I should say I am going to try it.
I thank everyone for all their help and encouragement. I don't think I would have finished these sweaters without it. Thank you Shirley for starting this KAL and teaching us the coat of many colors pattern. It has to be one of my favorites. I have all my measurements and what I did for each sweater in a notebook, plus all of the information you posted.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I found a honeycomb pattern that I like. I intend to put that down the front of my pullover. Or I should say I am going to try it.


You may want to begin the front with more stitches, because that pattern pulls in widthwise a LOT. Here's where a swatch - goodly size, not just 4" - comes in handy.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, I am going to have to put this down for a week. Have it all attached and 4 inches of the yoke done. Just too much to carry on the airplane to take to my daughter's, so I'm taking parts of a baby blanket and hat. This is where I am so far, but the pictures really don't show it. 

You will see more in about 10 days.

Too much light to see the lace in the yoke


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a honeycomb pattern that I like. I intend to put that down the front of my pullover. Or I should say I am going to try it.
> ...


Thanks Jessica Jean for the information. Do you mean a swatch of the honeycomb pattern? I did one with the stockinette as suggested on the pattern. The pattern is just a plain top down sweater. What do you mean by goodly size? How many extra stitches do you suggest for the front? I was thinking of just going up a size or two.
By the way Happy Birthday!
Judy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Thank you!
In my mind, a goodly swatch would be about 6" wide. 
The honeycomb stitch (assuming it's this), does at all cable stitches do; it pulls in a LOT. You need to know how many stitches to cast on to produce how wide a piece of that stitch. I guarantee it will be many more than you need for the same size in garter stitch.

Good luck!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSICA JEAN! I am so glad I have gotten to know you- you have been such a helpful person on Knitting forum and I personally value your opinion and have found your knowledge of different links so helpful.

--Judy -- I would do at least a 6 inch swatch in the pattern you plan on using so that you can figure out your stitch number. you will require more stitches than just the stocking stitch. As Jessica Jean mentioned, it will require more
stitches to do the pattern. figure out how wide your pattern area will be and adjust your stitches by adding stitches for that section/ Shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jessica Jean! You are still having them, right? I tried to stop years ago, but it didn't work! 

Something else you all might want to think about is perhaps doing some short rows to give the girls more room if needed on the front of pullovers, unless you don't mind the pattern you inserted pulling in that area when being worn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes,Shirley and DanaKay!
Yes, I keep having them. Surviving yet another year is something to celebrate!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes,Shirley and DanaKay!
> Yes, I keep having them. Surviving yet another year is something to celebrate!


I said I was going to stay 29, didn't happen, then I said okay 39 didn't happen, so I keep having them too! :lol: 
Really hope you had an enjoyable day! After all it only happens once a year! Thank goodness! :thumbup:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jessica-Jean!! You can always do what my parents used to do, flip the numbers, sometimes that was a good thing others not so much! LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Happy Birthday Jessica-Jean!! You can always do what my parents used to do, flip the numbers, sometimes that was a good thing others not so much! LOL


I think I prefer 66 to 99! :-D


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Shirley and Jessica Jean. What would I do without KP. I am knitting a new much larger swatch in the honeycomb pattern. I will adjust the stitches.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

happy b day JJ and many more, i to enjoy your wisdom,thanks for all your help.
enjoy your day,god bless


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes,Shirley and DanaKay!
> Yes, I keep having them. Surviving yet another year is something to celebrate!


Happy Birthday Jessica-Jean! Late thought it is, here's some inspiration for the next 12 months...

Thought I would provide some colour to go with Justfara's lovely sweater. Love the bright colors, don't you?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you.
They are lovely! I think I read some years ago that they were not really painted, just photoshopped. No self-respecting cat would ever allow such treatment for real!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree, Jessica-Jean. If I tried this on my cat, not that I would want to, I would be ripped to shreds. Hard enough to get him to have a bath. Loved it when he was younger. Still has a fascination for water, though.

Molting at present, but I can't quite bring myself to make something from his fur. We've had so many days in the 30C's this week and can't picture being rugged up at all!! Thankfully today is a little cooler!

Back to the knitting. Think I've frogged almost as much as I've knitted. Sorry, no pictures to show yet.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Jessica-Jean!! You can always do what my parents used to do, flip the numbers, sometimes that was a good thing others not so much! LOL
> ...


LOL!! I meant along the lines of saying you were 16 instead of 61!! Doesn't work so well if your age is something like 57 (would be 75!!)

My parents sense of humor was a bit warped! On their 19th (or 20th) anniversary, my two older sisters (ages 16 & 15) fixed them a nice dinner and my Dad looked at my Mom and asked her if this was their 13th or 14th Anniversary. The younger one was highly shocked and said "But Daddy, I'M 15!!!" He just looked at her and said "Oops" and about busted a gut laughing at her.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday, sorry I missed it the other day. I am a little late but a belated wish is still good. Have a great day. Nina or 9a


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HI [email protected] - How are you all doing> I posted a picture of my top down pullover - and as it is winter here in Calgary, Alberta, I am getting lots of use out of it. I am going to make anotherone with the ribbing as I really like the fit-- (I am smaller on top and wider in the hips and this pattern is great.

How are you all doing with your sweaters? I haven't received any 'help' questions nor have there been many posts. Quite a few said they were starting.

How about letting us know how you are doing? Shirley designer 1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I THOUGHT I had posted a picture of my finished top down pullover. but it must have been in the pictures section. Anyway, here it is. I love it and am going to try to convert the ribbed top of the sweater so that I can use the same idea with a cardigan. the pattern showed the ribbing opposite the way I did it . The ribbing is quite obvious in the pattern and with it used inside out it is much softer which appealed to me. 

I am thinking about doing a crochet cardigan in white top down soon. Never have crochet a sweater but thought I would give it a try. some really nice patterns in pattern central -- 

Not sure whether to try the ribbed cardigan or crochet a lacy cardi for spring. 

I hope you like the sweater I am posting now.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Well - would you believe it? I finally finished my cardigan! I still have to get buttons for it but I've already used it. Only thing is, I know I followed your pattern completely (or at least I thought I did) but the front doesn't start at the neck, but instead is a v-neck. The v starts where the decorative stitch starts. I made the collar used for the pullover. I also knit mine in a solid color. Once I get the buttons on, I'll get a picture of it for you then you can critique it for me. I don't know where I went wrong on the pattern - I obviously did more decreases starting at the wrong point. But I don't think it looks too bad. My DH likes it.


Designer1234 said:


> HI [email protected] - How are you all doing> I posted a picture of my top down pullover - and as it is winter here in Calgary, Alberta, I am getting lots of use out of it. I am going to make anotherone with the ribbing as I really like the fit-- (I am smaller on top and wider in the hips and this pattern is great.
> 
> How are you all doing with your sweaters? I haven't received any 'help' questions nor have there been many posts. Quite a few said they were starting.
> 
> How about letting us know how you are doing? Shirley designer 1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS: The neck is the most difficult in my sweater as each of us has to figure out what is needed. I ended up with a V neck one cardigan and I wear it all the time -- actually have decided that I want another one. I hope it isn't too much of a problem.
\
Please do post a photo. Shirley


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi Shirley
I am through with both my pullover and cartigan. They have been blocked and I have been wearing them. I wore the cartigan to a KAL on the February Ladies Sweater at our LYS (pattern from Raverly). I got many compliments on the sweater. I thought it was too big on me since it hangs below my coat, but most said they liked it that way and liked to wear sweaters that covered their bottom. I think that we are alike in that KAL--larger in that area. I will try to get pictures this afternoon and post them.
I made quite a few changes in my pullover from the last KAL. I completely frogged the sleeves and like the new ones much better. I took DanaKay's advice and used a needle 2 sizes smaller for the neck. If you remember it was quite gapy at the neck. I took it down 6 rows and knit it back up with the smaller needle. I also completely frogged the band and did it in the contrasting color. I like that better too. I promised the girls in the KAL at my LYS that I would wear the pullover next week.
I must tell you that on both sweaters I used a circular for the sleeves, no seam. I had to do it on the pullover and liked doing it that way so I stitched the cartigan and then did the sleeves.
As for my top down, I am loving it. I will post a picture as far as I am. Actually down to where I put the sleeves on a holder, cast on at the underarms and finish the body. Then the sleeves They honeycomb stitch is coming out just great.
I am glad you like your sweater and the fit. I like it too. It looks nice on you. I have the pattern from Lion Brand and plan to knit it next. I am anxious to see your modified version into a cartigan. I have the green wool from Hershners clearance sale during the period when they had free shipping. Great Deal! I will be using that for the ribbed pullover, but have more yarn to do a cartigan.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Great looking sweater Shirley. Nice color too. I like the fit you achieved with the ribbing. I have often thought I'd like a sweater using the ribbing.
Think I will have to give it a go once I get caught up with delayed Christmas gifts........does that ever really happen I am beginning to wonder!
Time for me to pick up the pointy sticks and get busy!
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Karoy said:


> Well - would you believe it? I finally finished my cardigan! I still have to get buttons for it but I've already used it. Only thing is, I know I followed your pattern completely (or at least I thought I did) but the front doesn't start at the neck, but instead is a v-neck. The v starts where the decorative stitch starts. I made the collar used for the pullover. I also knit mine in a solid color. Once I get the buttons on, I'll get a picture of it for you then you can critique it for me. I don't know where I went wrong on the pattern - I obviously did more decreases starting at the wrong point. But I don't think it looks too bad. My DH likes it.
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


Congratulations!! I say that if it looks good then you didn't do anything wrong, just different.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Shirley, your sweater looks great! That color really looks good on you!

I'm getting there, but slowly, I've only got one of the fronts done, but I do like the way the colors are mingling.
Patty


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry guys, I can't figure out from my daughters directions how to get a picture on an existing thread. I took the pictures and they are bad, beware. I am not a photographer, not even close. I have the chip in the computer. I selected the pictures I want to post but that is as far as I go. She has click on create a new topic and that is not where I want to go. Anyway Shirley, I like your sweater and will be anxious to start mine when I finish the current top down. I like it too.
Judy


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Sorry guys, I can't figure out from my daughters directions how to get a picture on an existing thread. I took the pictures and they are bad, beware. I am not a photographer, not even close. I have the chip in the computer. I selected the pictures I want to post but that is as far as I go. She has click on create a new topic and that is not where I want to go. Anyway Shirley, I like your sweater and will be anxious to start mine when I finish the current top down. I like it too.
> Judy


jmai, when you click on either reply or quote reply, there are three boxes underneath the dialog box. The black print says file/picture attachments. You just click on one of the browse buttons, find your picture and then type in a description in the longer box. Then you click on send. Good luck! Looking forward to seeing your pics.  
Patty


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Sorry guys, I can't figure out from my daughters directions how to get a picture on an existing thread. I took the pictures and they are bad, beware. I am not a photographer, not even close. I have the chip in the computer. I selected the pictures I want to post but that is as far as I go. She has click on create a new topic and that is not where I want to go. Anyway Shirley, I like your sweater and will be anxious to start mine when I finish the current top down. I like it too.
> Judy


Judy, click on any reply/quote reply on the kal. you will see File/picture attachments: click a Browse and go to where you have the picture you want to upload. click on the picture and open it. It should show up in the white space in front of the browse button on your reply page. DO NOT HIT PREVIEW. if you do your picture will disappear. now you wait and it will show up. You can put a message in the message area before you hit the send button. 
Hope I didn't let anything out. Been awhile since I did it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

exactly right - one thing though - it sometimes seems to take ages. I never got a picture in for ages as I didn't wait long enough for the picture to arrive. just make sure you click send ONCE and then try not to watch for it as it seems to take ages! shirley


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My sweaters. I described them in a previous reply to Shirley. Sorry about the photography. Too much sun, but sun is good during MN winters.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

A little bit better picture of my coat of many colors cartigan


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, I can't figure out from my daughters directions how to get a picture on an existing thread. I took the pictures and they are bad, beware. I am not a photographer, not even close. I have the chip in the computer. I selected the pictures I want to post but that is as far as I go. She has click on create a new topic and that is not where I want to go. Anyway Shirley, I like your sweater and will be anxious to start mine when I finish the current top down. I like it too.
> ...


Thanks DanaKay
I did it and it worked. Shirley is right it does take a while. thanks for the heads up. I am really not good with the camera. My children will tell you that.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Judy,
They are beautiful. Outstanding work. I really like your color combinations and patterns on the sleeves and yokes. :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Judy,
> They are beautiful. Outstanding work. I really like your color combinations and patterns on the sleeves and yokes. :thumbup:


Thanks DanaKay. I still love your pattern stitch. I think I like the lighter green better. The dark is such a contrast on mine, but it was yarn that I already had enough of to do the yoke, etc. The same with the pullover, but I like the purple. However super saver is not for me. I must have bought the yarn for something for the grands. They outgrow so fast I use cheaper yarns. Also my DD likes things that wash and dry in the dryer for them.
I am anxious to finish the top down. That was yarn from my stash, but must have been thinking of someting for me since it is hand wash and lay flat to dry. Probably a clearance yarn. It is fun to knit with. It is so soft.
Have you seen the February Ladies Sweater on Ravalry. It is the sweater we are doing as a KAL at my LYS. it is fun to meet new people and fellow knitters. That is why I like KP.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Judy,
I know what you mean about the supersaver yarn. I made a grand a hoodie with it. I don't think I will use it again. It is a shame because they have some really neat colors. There are a lot of softer and nicer to use acrylics available. I am not an acrylic yarn fan, but it does wash and wear very well. 
More and more you can find superwash wool and I think that is great! There is always the cost factor though when it comes to growing children unless of course what you make can be handed down. 
I went over to Ravelry and did download the February Ladies Sweater. Now on my list of want to make. Don't care for the shorter sleeves. They remind me of something you were growing out of when growing up. Sleeves crawling up the arm or pants creeping up the leg meant it was time for new.
I think that is an easy adjustment to the pattern, so no problem. Enjoy your Kal at your LYS. Sounds like fun!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I plan to make longer sleeves. A couple of the other girls plan to make the sleeves long. The short sleeves remind me of someone who is running out of yarn or trying to save. right now I am at the eyelet row. I need to increase. I am not sure if I want the eyelet holes or not. I am thinking not but not quite sure the stitch I want to use to make the increases without making them obvious-KFB since it is garter stitch or M1. I will work on my top down while I think about it. Last night I finished an angry bird hat for my grandson before we went to Sons of Norway. I am still working on the boleros for my granddaughter and two great nieces. They are for Easter and aren't too difficult.
Happy Knitting, Grands sure are fun to knit for.
Judy
PS Yes, the KAL at the LYS is fun. The ladies are fun too. One in particular is VERY helpful. The LYS just opened up. Several have closed in our town over the years. I want to patronize this one in hopes it works out. It is close to my house.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally was able to finish weaving in ends and sewing on buttons on my top-down sweater today, so am posting a picture. I am looking back at the pattern now, because it seems like the sweater turned out really big for me. I usually make a large for myself, but I'm thinking I should have made the medium in this pattern. Oh well! I think my best friend may like this sweater! : ) Pam

BTW, after reading the posts about how long it takes pictures to load, just a suggestion...if you re-size your pictures in your photo program to small or medium, the picture will only be kilo-bytes, not mega-bytes and will reduce the upload time greatly.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice Pam! I like that little lace design. Wonderful work. :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Very nice. I like the colors. Beautiful work.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Shirley! This is my first post since I said I was going to join the KAL. I knitted the body section. Than did the yoke using a top down raglan pattern. I joined the pieces using an I-cord seam. I am working on the sleeves. As soon as I'm done I will post a pic. I am tall and I made mine a coat length.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

That sounds wonderful! I am looking forward to seeing it. sounds very nice. where did you use the ICord? Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Judy -- I love all three! such a variety - I think you will find lots of use for them. You did a great job on the cardi and pullover coats of many colors. Makes me feel good to know my 
design is being knitted all over the world! grin. 

The top down is great too! way to go girl!!! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Judy -- I love all three! such a variety - I think you will find lots of use for them. You did a great job on the cardi and pullover coats of many colors. Makes me feel good to know my 
design is being knitted all over the world! grin. 

The top down is great too! way to go girl!!! Shirley


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That sounds wonderful! I am looking forward to seeing it. sounds very nice. where did you use the ICord? Shirley


I used the I-cord to seam together the yoke and the main/varigated section. I made the top in one piece.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- I will be announcing another KAL within the next couple of weeks. Some of the girls who started with this one and the previous one want to finish theirs, and there are some new people interested. I will start a new thread and it will be announced as a KAL - so if you are interested watch for it. 

How are you all doing? I want to start a sport weight cardigan, top down but with the sideways bottom portion so that is where I am going. I am also going to include some crochet on the bottom and the bands. lots of fun!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel badly that I have mine still unfinished while I am working on yet another for someone else. I am on the hood without the band done. I will post a picture of what I have so far within the next few days. So sorry.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Shirley: I lost my pattern it was from Knitty, top down, short raglan sleeves and green in color. I cannot for the life of me find it so will do the cardigan that you suggested. 
9a or Nina


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I have to post my pic. My husband wanted a vest so am doing one with the sideways band to match my sweater but the solid color on his vest is lighter brown than mine.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shirley - I put my pullover down because I can't seem to figure out how to do the neck from the point where you start decreasing. And I can't find in this KAL what page that particular instruction is. Can you please help? Thanks, Karol~~


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Shirley, I'm sorry that I posted my multicolored coat to the other forum. After I joined the KAL to make this coat, I lost the KAL site but not before learning about sideways knitting. Luckily I was able to continue knitting until I finished the coat on my own. Not in contact with the website, I missed all of the helpful comments and good tips which you included at the site. Here, finally, is the posting and I am adding also the Sideways Eloise Eyelet Cardi. Nan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Naneast -- you have done such a wonderful job with both sweaters. I am so pleased when someone takes my technique and makes their own original sweater. Thanks so much for posting the pictures. 

I will be starting another KAL after I get my eye surgery on the 26 March. I am getting it ready now. Shirley designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Karoy-- will post the info later today - sorry about the double post ladies - not sure how I did that. Check out the picture of the pullover at the beginning of the thread. you will see that the neck is straight across the back and is deeper than most in the front. this allows you to get it over your head but keeps it from getting too wide.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am still working on my top down with the honeycomb down the center. I will have to hurry to finish so I can start your new KAL. You are so helpful and such an inspiration. Talented and creative too. I am currently working on another top down cartigan. I am doing it with a local KAL group at my LYS. I need to get them both done. Looking forward to the cartigan KAL.
Good luck on your eye surgery, prayers for everything to go well.
Judy


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting colours and patterns, Naneast. I like the blue tones. Nice work!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shirley - you still haven't reposted the info I seriously need. I still haven't done the front neck on my pullover. I know you're really busy, but if you find a free minute I would really appreciate any help you can give me.


Designer1234 said:


> Karoy-- will post the info later today - sorry about the double post ladies - not sure how I did that. Check out the picture of the pullover at the beginning of the thread. you will see that the neck is straight across the back and is deeper than most in the front. this allows you to get it over your head but keeps it from getting too wide.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My apologies Karol! I just had cataract surgery on the following Monday, they took me in earlier than I expected and we ran into problems with the surgery - it is fine now but everything went by the board. 

I will check back on the site and find the post where we talked about the neck stitches. I will do it today. I promise. Once again, I apologize. I have been off line for awhile because of the eye problems. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

My apologies Karol! I just had cataract surgery on the following Monday, they took me in earlier than I expected and we ran into problems with the surgery - it is fine now but everything went by the board. 

I will check back on the site and find the post where we talked about the neck stitches. I will do it today. I promise. Once again, I apologize. I have been off line for awhile because of the eye problems. Shirley


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Shirley - I hope that everything is going fine for you. My prayers go out to you for a speedy recovery. Sincerely your friend, Karol~~


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NECK INFORMATION. THE FOLLOWING ARE MY INSTRUCTIONS FOR FIGURING OUT YOUR NECK SIZE .

go to: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

(this was the first KAL )

read pages 9, 10,11,20,21,22,26,27- our discussion on neck size is included on all these pages, worth the read.

NECKS  CARDIGANS AND PULLOVERS- GENERAL INFORMAITON
I have a handy book which started me designing All Sweaters in every gauge - Barbara Goldstein which was published in 1986
I am taking the neck stitches from her book. As I want to have a starting point for you.
---------------------------------------------------------------
If you have made a cardigan or a pullover pattern or sweater with the same stitch count that you are using and you like the neck  you can use it as an example. Make sure to mark your stitches down in your notebook.

IMPORTANT  PULLOVER NECK

****I make the pullover with a deeper neck (in other words I start decreasing for the neck edge sooner than if I was making a cardigan  this helps keep the neck fairly narrow as it is deeper and therefore will fit over my head. ****
I have used this number of stitches on on each of my sweaters regardless of my gauge . I dont worry if each of my sweaters has a slightly different sized neck. I have a small neck so I usually use the small size for my neck even though my sweater will be large size.

When you come to the front of your sweater  with pullovers start decreasing so that your neck is quite a bit lower than the decreases for the cardigan. Check out the picture at the beginning of this discussion-as well as the picture at the beginning of this KAL note that the sweater neck is not too wide but is quite deep so that it will fit over your head. I do the neck bands in ribbing  and the width across the front is the same number of INCHES as the width across the saved stitches on the back.

If, when you are finished putting your sweater together and are ready to do the neck , it appears to be quite large, use a smaller set of needles (I use a circular needle - to pick them up and knit the neck). Using a couple of size smaller needles will bring them in  make sure you have enough stretch to FIT over your head.

++++BACK NECK STITCHES (place on stitch 
holder)++++++++

Small  p/u 24 stitches (PICKUP)
Medium  p/u 27 stitches  
Large -p/u 30 

Bindoff balance of shoulder stitches on each side of your work. 
Cardigan  and pullover 
BACK n e c k - count your number of stitches across the BACK OF THE SWEATER subtract the desired number of neck stitches see above chart divide the remaining stitches in half to obtain your shoulder stitches.. Knit this number 

pick up the required Back stitches put on a holder 
-----------------.
Karol---
This was our first knit along. You will have to do the neck yourself, but with the suggestions you should be able to manage. the main thing is, make sure you start your neck bind off quite a bit deeper into the yoke - see the picture at the beginning of this thread- Another good idea is to find a plain pullover pattern for a sweater crew neck and pick up that number of stitches including the back stitches that you have on hand, and follow the ribbing instrucitons.

I hope this helps -- the main thing is - go for it. These sweater kal has not given a pattern it just gave suggestions. I will be starting another KAL as soon as my eye doctor gives me the go ahead -- hopefully next week.

Shirley designer1234


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Karol - here is another answer I gave to Judy about her neck. it is a repeat from a post on this thread. Shirley

jmai5421 wrote:
Hi Shirley
So before I start again I was wondering how many stitches you picked up to compare and how long are your yokes for your pullover? This is information for sweater B, the coat of many colors. Thanks
Judy
---

You calculate the number of neck stitches by using your stitches per inch and measure with your measuring tape around your neck loosely then multiply by your stitches per inch. 

I have a small neck 14.5 inches loosely measured and I have a ribbing of : 

48 stitches-- However, I made my pullover neck deeper in the front than the cardigan and not as wide - which worked out well. It must fit easily over your head when it is ribbed. 

My yoke is 7" from the shoulder neck to the bottom of the yoke. my neck is
7" wide, across the front including the band. You will find that it is wider than that when the stitches are raw, before you put in the lxl rib -- with smaller needles for the neck band. my shoulders ended up 8" wide 
from the neck band to the shoulder seam. that does not include the actual neck band. 

I didn't do any short rows on the shoulder stitches- if you have sloped shoulders you might want to short row one -- I knit mine straight across. 

I am a small large size (just above a medium) but I always do any pattern with a small neck and then add 2 or 3 stitches when I start a fitted pattern - although with the drop sleeves it works out well without adding stitches. 

That is why it is so important to do a gauge measurement that is correct - I sometimes do two or three to make sure. 

then you do all your measurements to that gauge. 

Don't forget to mark it in your book. the number of neck stitches on the back, the number going through the curve in the front -- it will look like a 3/4 shaped oval with the back straight across. (hope this is clear). I think I have posted a picture of my pullover -- but will post another one right now. 

I hope this helps Shirley
neck of pullover my neck is not as sloped as it looks so I knitted it straight across and put a deeper neck in the sweater front


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing well and surgery was a success. I am still working on my top down. I had to put it aside to do a KAL at my LYS. It is a top down called the February Lady Sweater. I will post a picture when I am done. I also just finished 3 pink boleros with hats and small bags/purses for my granddaughters. I sewed the dresses. The last one is ready to mail out today. 
I am on the sleeves of my top down from your KAL. I am watching my yarn closely. I have 4 balls left (2 for each sleeve) I hope that will be enough. The yarn is old, found in my stash. I have no idea where I got it.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Shirley - I will "go for it". I'll let you know how it turns out. Please put me down for your next KAL. I want to do a top down cardi next. Thanks again for all your help. Karol~~


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally!!

After taking breaks every little while to do stuff for everyone else, and working on this between, I have finally finished all but getting the zipper in. I do not do my own zippers anyway, I have someone in the LYS that does a far better job than I do for a very reasonable price. That said, I am losing weight and made this 2 sizes too small for what I am now. It was 4 sizes, but I have already dropped 2 of those 4!!

This has been so much fun because I kept doing something different on each section. Unfortunately, I could not get the pattern to show in pictures I took of the darker yarn, but there are cables in the darker yarn and lace in the orange.

Loved every minute of the work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your sweater is gorgeous! I love your colors. Good job!

It is fun to do your own design isn't it? I wouldn't be surprised if you change every pattern from now on, now that you have been 
'bitten by the bug'!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Shirley, I always make changes, but this one was nothing but changes!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, beautiful work. Mine is still a wip with an interesting twist, in fact a miracle. I just have the swcond sleeve to finish and I am very pleased with the sweater so far. I haven't tried it on yet. 
I got many compliments on my coat of many colors cartigan at the North Woods Craft Store. It is an all volunteer craft store where I have consignment things. Most of the women are older and acomplished knitters so I was very pleased to hear the compliments.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the top down cardigan and the colour is lovely very flattering


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

What a fabulous sweater, Justfara! A wonderful combination of patterns and colours.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> What a fabulous sweater, Justfara! A wonderful combination of patterns and colours.


Thank you! This was so much fun. Now I just have to wait months until it is cool enough to wear it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful sweater, beautiful work. Mine is still a wip with an interesting twist, in fact a miracle. I just have the swcond sleeve to finish and I am very pleased with the sweater so far. I haven't tried it on yet.
> I got many compliments on my coat of many colors cartigan at the North Woods Craft Store. It is an all volunteer craft store where I have consignment things. Most of the women are older and acomplished knitters so I was very pleased to hear the compliments.


Top down sweater finished. Love it and am planning to make another. I like the fit. I call it my miracle sweater since I was able to find the discontinued yarn and also the same dye lot. That is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful sweater, beautiful work. Mine is still a wip with an interesting twist, in fact a miracle. I just have the swcond sleeve to finish and I am very pleased with the sweater so far. I haven't tried it on yet.
> ...


WOW! That's really pretty and looks great on you!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I absolutely love it! it is just the right color for you and I like the 
pattern on the front. They are so much easier to do than the other type. very nice --- 

Life has gotten in the way for me but HOPEFULLY, I will start another KAL at the end of August --Between cataract operations and GI problems I will be having surgery and tests over the summer. We will plan on doing another top down and possibly incorporate knitting the bottom sideways and adding it to the top down -- instead of the way we did the first KAL (which, by the way, ended up with some absolutely Wonderful sweaters. 

I also am trying to figure out a pattern for the sweater in my avatar which is completely my design. I have a 50" cable which I think might be necessary to have, to make my pattern - not sure how it can be done except in one piece. Working on it. 

Shirley


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I absolutely love it! it is just the right color for you and I like the
> pattern on the front. They are so much easier to do than the other type. very nice ---
> 
> Life has gotten in the way for me but HOPEFULLY, I will start another KAL at the end of August --Between cataract operations and GI problems I will be having surgery and tests over the summer. We will plan on doing another top down and possibly incorporate knitting the bottom sideways and adding it to the top down -- instead of the way we did the first KAL (which, by the way, ended up with some absolutely Wonderful sweaters.
> ...


Shirley,
So sorry you have been battling health problems. Hope you can get it all taken care of and be in good health soon! I have missed your posts here. Will see where I am on my list of projects when you are ready to do the KAL.
Donna


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I absolutely love it! it is just the right color for you and I like the
> pattern on the front. They are so much easier to do than the other type. very nice ---
> 
> Life has gotten in the way for me but HOPEFULLY, I will start another KAL at the end of August --Between cataract operations and GI problems I will be having surgery and tests over the summer. We will plan on doing another top down and possibly incorporate knitting the bottom sideways and adding it to the top down -- instead of the way we did the first KAL (which, by the way, ended up with some absolutely Wonderful sweaters.
> ...


Thanks Shirley. I hope everything turns out with the GI problems and the doctors can help you. Here's to good health.
Sending prayers and hugs your way.
Judy
P.S. I would love to make another top down and I love the sweater you are wearing in your avatar. I will be looking forward to a new KAL . You are so encouraging and helpful.
Thank you


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mslittlebear (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks great and I love the fit, good job! Beyond my experience unfortunately.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mslittlebear said:


> Beyond my experience unfortunately.


*Your attitude makes me angry!* Just _why_ do you assume you can't do it? You will never learn any younger! 
Just think: in years past, first graders used to _have_ to learn to knit socks - double-pointed needles and relatively fine yarn.
My non-knitting sister decided she wanted to learn to knit ... Fair Isle! So, that's exactly what she did, and in multiple colours to boot!

_Why_ put yourself down?

If you do not *try*, you will never learn. Here, you have the almost hands-on help from Shirley and the encouragement of others. What _more_ do you want? Get some yarn and get on board!!
I repeat: *You will never learn younger!*


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mrs littlebear. If I am able to open a KAL forum for our sweaters I do hope you will join us. All you need to know is the knit and purl stitches -- the rest you can learn. I agree with Jessica Jean -- I know so many people who are afraid to try because they don't have the confidence to believe that they can do it. 

Just put that thought away. We had a lady on the first KAL who had only knitted dish cloths and made the most beautiful sweater because she decided she was going to DO IT. Since then she has made a very involved cabled sweater on her own and is just having a ball. Please give it some thought.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

THIS thread is now CLOSED - if you are interested in joining the KALs to learn how to do this sweater - please click on home and join our new KAL site. 
A new Kal will start on September lst /2012. Thankyou, DESIGNER


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the green one for the length. I am thinking of the bomber because I understand it is top down. From what I can surmise it is easier to do a top down raglan sleeve then a bottom up set in sleeve? Any suggestions?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

would you mind posting on the link I gave you in the pmI sent you. All our discussions will be done there. Did you get a pm from me this morning - and were you able to access the pages with the new information and all the pictures of both sweaters? If not . go to the link beneath my signature on this post and we will only use that site. Thanks, Shirley

just in case you don't see it -- we will only be using the forum at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104613-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

LADIES! PLEASE DO NOT POST ANY QUESTIONS OR INFORMATION ON THIS THREAD. This is one of the older KALs not the 2012 KAl which I just started.

IF you are doing the newest KAL -- please go to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104613-1.html

thanks - Aug. 24/12


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Your sweater is very beautiful and I would love to make one like that. I plan on finishing all my works in progress at the beginning of next year. Congratulations on a job well done. Love the color, the style and it fits like it was actually made for you, which of course it was. 
9a


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

IMPORTANT

we are starting a new session of both sweaters this week - go to the link below

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104613-1.html#1989413

THIS THREAD IS NO LONGER ACTIVE - thanks!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Shirley,
I would like to do the short sleeved color block sweater you've posted on your most recent avatars. I don't know which one that is but would like to do the KAL.


----------

